# خطوات دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*


كيف حالكم يا اخوتي 
فى هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله سنعرض لحضراتكم خطوات الدورة سألين الله ان ينفعنا بها وان ينفع المسلمين بها 

*اولاً احب ان اعرف الدورة والفائده منها:ـ*

هذه الدورة فى مجال التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب(CNC) بأستخدام لغة البرمجة بنظام(FANUC) و الدورة تنقسم الى 4 اقسام.
الفائده منها ان تصبح مبرمج متخصص فى الCNC.

*اولاً : تعريف بالتحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب (CNC) [المستوى الاول]:ـ*

1- تعريف كلمه الCNC معرباً.
2-فكره عن التطور فى الماكينات الى ما وصلنا الCNC.
3-الفرق بين NC و CNC .
4-اهم استخدامات التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسوب(CNC) وتطبيقاته.
-التعريف بالماكينه المستخدمه 
a-شكلها 
b-محاورها .
c-تثبيت الشغله عليها .

و الفائده من المستوى الاول انه اهم جزء فى الدورة لانه يساعدك على فهم المجال واجتياز هذه الدورة

*ثانياً :البرمجه الابتدائيه [المستوى الثاني]:ـ*


1-التعريف بالكواد المطولبه فى المستوى الثانى مع العلم ان اختلاف المستوايات باختلاف الاكواد , تعريف كل كود من الكواد الخاصه بالمستوى الثاني فى البرمجه الابتدائيه التعريف سيكون باللغه العربيه وملحق برسم وصور وإن شاء الله سوف نحاول ان نجهز فلاشات مخصوصه حتى نبين خاصيه كل كود.


3-عرض نسخه من البرنامج كامله اصليه و معها ال3D VIEW و هذه النسخه لعيونكم لا تجدها ابداً الموجود النسخه العاديه [للمشتركين فقط فقط فى الدورة ]
4-قبل التعرف على البرنامج وشرحه سيتم فى البدايه شرح اكثر من برنامج حتى يسهل التطبيق على برنامج الدوره 
5- سيتم بعد ذلك إن شاء الله شرح البرنامج بالكامل وكيفيه التطبيق عليه وعمل الSIMULATIONعليه.
6-سيتم التدريب على اكثر من مثال وعلى برمجه اكثر من شغله .
7-سيتم عمل امتحانات للاعضاء المشتركين معنا فى هذه الدورة وسيتم ارسال لهم الامتحان على الرسائل الخاصه و إن شاء الله مع اجتياز الدورة لهم هديه مجزيه من المنتدى كما قال الاخ الحبيب و الغالى الاخ مهاجر.[/size]

*ملحوظه مهمه *

ان كل نوع من الماكينات له اكود مختلفه عن الماكينه الاخرى و المشكله انها تكون نفس الاكواد ولكن مختلفه الوظيفه و سنحاول ان نشرح بشكل عام وسنحاول ان نشرح اكثر من ماكينه ولكن لكل مجموعه اكواد او بمعنى اصح لكل ماكينه دورة.

*ثالثاً :البرمجه المتوسطه[المستوى الثالث]:ـ*

نفس الخطوات الموجوده فى الخطوه الثانيه مع اختلاف مستوى الاكواد المستوى المتوسط

*رابعاً :البرمجه الاحترافيه [المستوى الرابع]:ـ*

نفس الخطوات الموجوده فى الخطوه الثانيه والثالثه مع اختلاف مستوى الاكواد مستوى الاحتراف.

اخوتي الاحبه احب ان اعلم اخوتنا انني إن شاء الله سوف اطرح موضوع لكل من يحب ان يشاركنا فى هذه الدورة.

*مزايا المشتركين فى الدورة:ـ*

مع العلم ان المشتركين الفعالين لهم مزايا خاصه عن الزائرين و عن اعضاء المنتدى الذين يقرأون فى هذه الدورة .
وهذا لا يعنى ان الاعضاء و الزائرين لا يستفيدون بها ولكن هناك مزايا خاصه للاعضاء المشتركين الفعالين فى هذه الدورة لان هذه الدورة اعدة لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى .
و من مزاياها:ـ
1-سوف يمنح توقيع الدورة 
2-سوف يمنح شعار الدورة
3-مع الانتهاء من كل جزء فى الدورة له كتاب بصيغه الPDF عن الجزء المكتمل و فى نهايه الدورة سوف نهدية كتاب كامل عن الدورة بصيغه الPDF و إن شاء الله كتاب رائع.
4-نسخه كامله من برنامج الCNC مع ال3D VIEW 

*كل هذه المزايا سوف ترسل على الرسائل الخاصه للاعضاء المشتركين والفعالين معنا فى الدورة واتمنى ان نكون كلنا مشتركين فيها لانها نقله جميله و كبيرة فى المهندس العربي فى عالم التصنيع.*

الاخوه الذين يسألون عن ميعاد الدورة والله يا اخوه انا مشغول جداً جداً ولكن إن شاء الله الدورة ستبدأ من الاسبوع القادم إن شاء الله ونظامها سوف نطرح جزء جزء على قدر ما استطعت لانها كبيرة 
وبين كل جزء وجزء سوف انتظر الاسئله من الاخوة على الجزء المشروح لان من اهم بنود الدورة هى الرد على الاسئله الخاصه بالاجزاء المشروحه.

الدورة موجوده حاليا

الجزء الاول اضغط هنا 
الجزء الثاني  اضغط هنا 
​ 




*وجزاكم الله عنى كل الخير​*


*واسألكم خالص الدعاء لي وللامه الاسلاميه*​


----------



## المهندس (23 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..


ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
منذ البداية أعتقد بأن الدورة ستكون رائعة و مميزة ..

الحقيقة ننتظر الكثير من المواضيع في هذه الدورة ..
و بنتظار مشاركة الأعضاء ..

و شاكر و مقدر لك اهتمامك و حرصك ..

و تقبل تحياااااااااااتي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يامشرفنا
وشاكر على مرورك على الموضوع

مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## مهاجر (23 أبريل 2006)

*توكل على الله*

السلام عليكم

أخي محمد جهد تشكر عليه وجزاك الله خير على هذا التجاوب على قدر إنشغالك.... 

توكل على الله ونحن معك وللمشاركين المتابعين في هذه الدورة هدية خاصة بإسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب.... :55: 



المهندس قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
> ...


----------



## AHMED22772000 (23 أبريل 2006)

i want to tha nks you and i want to learn these cors please


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى مهاجر 
تشكر على مرورك و لا تنسانى فى الدعاء كما وعدتنى 
و اخى احمد إن شاء الله سوف تستفيد من الدورة


----------



## المطوري (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر جهود كل من سلك سبيل العلم سواء كان معلما او متعلما ووفق الله العاملين لما يحبة ويرضاة
"اود الأشـتراك في هذه الدورة مع التقدير


----------



## mahmoudkhalil (26 أبريل 2006)

هذه الدورة مهمه جدا وأتمنى أن يستفيد منها أكبر عدد ممكن

وأن شاء الله تجدها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 أبريل 2006)

*ما شاء الله*

السلام عليكم

شيء رائع أخي 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## psp lebanon (26 أبريل 2006)

*Thank you*

wish to join you, thank you in advance:68:


----------



## أبو مجاهد (26 أبريل 2006)

eng_mohamed_ismail قال:


> *و من مزاياها:ـ
> 1-سوف يمنح توقيع الدورة
> 2-سوف يمنح شعار الدورة
> 3-مع الانتهاء من كل جزء فى الدورة له كتاب بصيغه الPDF عن الجزء المكتمل و فى نهايه الدورة سوف نهدية كتاب كامل عن الدورة بصيغه الPDF و إن شاء الله كتاب رائع.
> ...


*


أخي الغالي ما المقصود من الأعضاء الفعالين 

هل سوف تحسبها بعدد المشاركات؟؟؟

ياليت تجعل هذه المميزات للأعضاء الفعالين في الدورة يعني بالألتزام بمواعيد الدورة وتطبيق 

وممارسة الشروح 


وشكراً لك*


----------



## ahmed25m (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى وان يضع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
انا من زمان والله نفسى فعلا فى هذة الدورة ..... والف شكر ليك مرة اخرى


----------



## م.سليمان الخميسي (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ziad4e (26 أبريل 2006)

thanx for this .. its important for many ppl.....


----------



## saifallah (26 أبريل 2006)

*[FRAME="11 70"]جزاك الله خيرا[/FRAME]*


----------



## eng_mmkb (26 أبريل 2006)

انشاء الله اكون معكم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير
اخوكم فى الله mmkb


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"][glint]أخى العزيز نحن الأن فى فترة إمتحانات ولكننا نود الإشتراك فى هذه الدورة فهل لهذه الدورة توقيتات أخرى فى الأجازة أود الأستفسار جزاكم الله خيرا[/glint][/grade]


----------



## omarbog4 (26 أبريل 2006)

أود الانضمام إلى هذه الدورة


----------



## نورة0 (26 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
نود المشاركة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب انا دائماً تحت امر الاخوة المسلمين إن شاء الله انا سوف اراعي هذا الامر
إن شاء الله قبل الامتحانات سوف اطرح المقدمه فقط (المستوى الاول) وهى تعتبر نظرى و سوف انتظر من كل الاخوه الاسئله على الدوره و فى الاجازه سوف نكمل الدورة بأكملها إن شاء الله .
انا حاضر لاى استفسار 
والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 



zageng قال:


> [grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"][glint]أخى العزيز نحن الأن فى فترة إمتحانات ولكننا نود الإشتراك فى هذه الدورة فهل لهذه الدورة توقيتات أخرى فى الأجازة أود الأستفسار جزاكم الله خيرا[/glint][/grade]


----------



## mawad (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ربنا يوفقك وتستطيع اعداد مادة جيدة واتنمنى ان تتناول فى الدورة هذة النقاط:
1- The difference between convential machine tool and CNC according to design consideration in beds, carriage, spindle ,....etc.
2- difference between NC and CNC according to control strategy
3- How do u can make a motion control on CNC machines
4- mechanical, electrical, and electronics hardware needed for CNC
6- Different techniques used to programme CNC
7- How to make maintenance for CNC machines
Best Regards
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شمس2 (26 أبريل 2006)

شكرا وأرجو لكم مزيدا من التوفيق


----------



## م_ خليل (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
ادعو الله لاخونا بان يجعل هذا فى ميزان الصدقات الجارية وانا مشترك معكم انشاء الله لان هذا الفرع الان من الافرع المفيدة وخصوصا فى الهندسة العكسية
وهو ما بدات به اليابان و دول جنوب شرق اسيا وهو ما بدأت به الصين أيضا


----------



## على حسن على (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تقوى الله (27 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية أود ان اشكر الاخ الكريم مشرفنا المهندس محمد علي هذه البادرة الطيبة منه ، بارك الله فيك ، وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك الي يوم الدين ، وندعوا الله ان يوفقك في اتمام مثل هذا العمل الجليل الذي ينفع امة الاسلام والمسلمين اجمعين ان شاء الله ، فلتتوكل علي الله وتسير ببركة الله في بداية الموضوع وقتما اتيح لك .
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم ،،،  ​


----------



## عادل عزام (27 أبريل 2006)

*وفقكم الله*

:15: وفقكم الله الى ما فيه خيرنا جمعا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:14: ​​


----------



## monther86 (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير على هذه الدورة 
وإن شاء الله تنتهي هذه الدورة على الخير و الفائدة


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (27 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى السداد والتوفيق وهذا بغيه رفعه الاسلام ووجه المهندسين المسلمين واجدها فرصه ذهبيه للعلم واتمنى لك كل توفيق بامر الله بس ياريت حديعرفنا متى تبدا الدوره بالظبط لنداوم عليها ان شاء الله انا من مصر بتوقيت القاهره وشكرا لاخواتى الاعزاءxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

حذف رقم التليفون بواسطه المشرف 
اخى العالى من قوانين المنتدى عدم عرض اى معلومات شخصيه مثل البريد وارقام التليفون والعنوان 
وذلك لتبادل الفكر والاراء للاتصال على المنتدى فقط 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mrn (27 أبريل 2006)

وين الدورة


----------



## ندى القلب (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
انا كدلك مشاركة في هاته الدورة المفيدة جدا


----------



## mfetoh77 (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en_mohamedtop (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من إتبع الهدى
أرجوا الإشتراك فى هذة الدورة
وشكرا على وقتك ومجهودك 
إنشاء اللة أجرك عند الله كبير


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وندعوا الله سبحانه لك بالتوفيق ,والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله وانت بها تكون مثل الشجرة المثمرة التي تعطي ثمارها بدون مقابل . 
اشكرك ونحن في الانتظار,,,


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (28 أبريل 2006)

اخى المشرف عندوضعى لرقمى لم اكن اريد الا ان اعلاف من المشرف العام ان كان اهتم بى ان ابدء معكم ولم اكن اريد اى شى اخر كما اتمنى من الموقع مزيد من الرفعه ولذالك اتمنالكم تقدما ان شاء الله وشكرا لك واتمنى حذفى من الموقع لسبب بنفسى وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب انت اعلم بكل ما هو فى نفسك ولكن تم حذف تلفونك من على الموقع لانها قوانين الملتقى 
ولكن اخى انا محتفظ برقمك ولم ارد عليك فى الملتقى لانى سوف اتصل بك قريباً إن شاء الله 
ونحن نفعل ذلك لوجه الله عز وجل 
ولا تنسانا من خالص الدعاء 
اخوك محمد


----------



## ابواصاله (28 أبريل 2006)

مشكور 
الله يعطيك العافيه
وكلنا يدا واحده لدعم هذه الدوره


----------



## zageng (28 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك أخى eng_mohamed_ismail




vbmenu_register("postmenu_101485", true);


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخوتي الاحباب جزاكم الله كل خير واتمنى ان تستفيدوا من هذه الدورة ولا تنسونا فى الدعاء
ولكن *للعلم للاخوه ان باب الاشتراك قد اغلق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16817&page=5*​


----------



## Amoula (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم الله يجازيكم على هذه الدورة و يجعلنا من المستفيدين منها


----------



## m_jammal (28 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 70"]_جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل الرائع في ميزان حسناتك_[/frame]


----------



## m_jammal (28 أبريل 2006)

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

اتمنى ان تقبلوني كمشترك في هذه الدورة الممتازه
التخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز منذ فترة وانا احاول التسجيل في الدورة ولكن للاسف لم استطع حتى اغلق باب الاشتراك..

وفقكم الله للعمل الصالح وسنكون من المتابعين انشاء الله

Basrah engineer
طالب دكتوراه في الهندسة الميكانيكية
Active magnetic bearing


----------



## m_kamel (28 أبريل 2006)

شكراً لمجهودكم العظيم ونتمنى النجاح والتقدم لكم وأريد المشاركة فى هذه الدورة ولا أعرف كيف حيث أن الموضوع الأساسى مغلق للردود وتخصصى هندسة ميكانيكا الانتاج فى تصميم الاسطمبات


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواتى اخى الحبيب انا على استعداد لبدء الدوره ان شاء الله بس متى الميعادواتمنى ان استمع الى صوتك اخوك احمد من الشرقيه ( عارف اشطب الاسم والعنوان بس ده ليك انت ) والسلام ختام


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2006)

جُزيتَ خيراً يا اخى 
ربنا يعفوا عنى وعنك وعن كل موحد بالله اخى الحبيب انتظر غداً إن شاء الله سوف اتصل بك 
اما عن الدورة إن شاء الله سوف تبدء خلال هذا الاسبوع ولكن لا تستعجلنى عليها انا احاول ان اهيئها لكم 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م / حسـام (28 أبريل 2006)

رائع لا اعرف ان ذهبت علي هذه الدورة أم لا ، لكن انا من الراغبين الإنضمام ان اتيحت لي الفرصة 
وعموما انا في هندسة ميكاترونكس 
تحية ملؤها عبق الياسمين


----------



## عبدالظاهر (28 أبريل 2006)

انا حاولت ان اشترك ولكن ضغط كما هو مطلوب ولكن قال انى مشترك لو انى احتاج ان اغير الباسورد او كهذا ماذا افعل


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
حياك الله يا اخى
بما تقصد لم افهم
ارجو ان توضح لي


----------



## kashabosha (29 أبريل 2006)

_اشكرك جزييل الشكر على هذه الدوره التى طالما حاولت اخذها الا انى لم اجد مكانا يدرسها وانتظرها بفارغ الصبر ان شاء الله واشكرك مرة اخرى انا طالب فى السنه الثانيه قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكيه_


----------



## alkaem12 (29 أبريل 2006)

*أرجو أن تقبلوني معكم*

محمد من سوريا هندسة طبية


----------



## عبد الناصر (29 أبريل 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الناصر (29 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المخترع الصغير (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه الدوره اللتي كنت اتمنى الاشتراك فيها على احر من الجمر


----------



## asdfg (29 أبريل 2006)

انا حسين
أرجوكم دلوني كيف بدي احصل على الدورة الكاملة للماتلاب (ملف وورد)
وكيف احصل على الدورة الكاملة لل cnc كرمال النبي ردوا علي
*****ي هو hmmh581***********


----------



## mahmoud behery (29 أبريل 2006)

thanks very much I hope tostart soon


----------



## eng alzandi (29 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز اود الاتحاق بهذه الدوره
ولاكن باب التسجيل اغلق
ارجو منكم التكرم وقبوللي عضوا معكم 
للانني محتاج الى هذه الدوره اش الاحتياج
ولكم خالص تحياتي
اخوكم (عبد الرحمن الزندي) هندسة حاسبات


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (29 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ولك خالص تحياتي 
المهندس احمد


----------



## eng_maysa2001 (29 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
ننتظر بدء الدورة بفارغ الصبر
الله وياك


----------



## aljuhani (29 أبريل 2006)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراً


----------



## asdfg (29 أبريل 2006)

أنا حسين من سوريا
يا أخوان 
اللي بيحب الله و رسوله يقلي شو هي خطوات الأشتراك في دورة الماتلاب و دورة cnc 
الموضوع هاااااااااااااااام جدا
بريدي هو hmmh581***********


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كيف حالك يا اخى ابو حسين 
اخى الحبيب كما تعلم ان باب الاشتراك قد اغلق ولكن انا سوف اطرح هذا الموضوع على الادارة و إن شاء الله خير 
اما الماتلاب فعليك واخى المهندس احمد عفيفى فى قسم الميكاترونكس 
اسف على التأخير 
تقبل خالص تحياتى 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## zageng (29 أبريل 2006)

أخىeng_Mohammed_Ismail هذه أول مرة أشترك فى دورة عبر المنتدي فأود أن أعرف كيفية هذه الدورات وكيفية متابعتها


----------



## zageng (29 أبريل 2006)

أخى eng_mohamed_ismail هذه أول مرة أشترك فى دورات عبر المنتدى فأود أن أعرف نظام هذه الدورات كيفية بدايتها وأماكن وجود الدورة وكيفية التواصل بين المشتركيين............إلخ


----------



## المطوري (29 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"]السلام عليكم [/grade]
متى ستبداء الدورة ارجو تنبية المشتركين بجدول اعمال الدورة لنتمكن من تنسيق الأمور مع التقدير
[grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"] 
مهندس كيمياوي
[/grade]


----------



## mecengadyleh87 (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكنني الشتراك في الدورة


----------



## haideralisaleh (29 أبريل 2006)

thank u i will hoppe this course get benfit 2 all


----------



## ymselim (29 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
ونحن فى انتظار البدء ان شاء الله


----------



## romono (29 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله*

بارك الله بكم والى الأمام يا عرب


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (30 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم.. 
والشكر كل الشكر للقائمين على الملتقى


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (30 أبريل 2006)

أرغب بالاشتراك في الدورة
مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## mohepsh (30 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود​ 
ارجوا الاشتراك فى هذه الدورة
لانى كنت فى امس الحاجة الى هذه الدورة:67:​ 
وفقكم الله


----------



## هناء حج علي (30 أبريل 2006)

بداية اود ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي هذا العرض الكريم واتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم للخير . أريد أن أشترك في هذه الدورة ... أنا طالبة في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية.


----------



## yassine-maroc (30 أبريل 2006)

Salamo alikom
ارجوا الاشتراك فى هذه الدورة
Im electromecanical i have software call it camworks it integr with solidworks 2005/2006 but i dont know how use it perfectly & i dont understaind anything in cnc language 
plz invite me
اتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

انا قصي ابوراس من فلسطين 
قسم الهندسة الصناعية 
ارغب في المشاركة في الدورة 
وسدد الله خطاكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## أحمد محروس (30 أبريل 2006)

أنا أحمد محروس - طالب بقسم هندسة الانتاج و التصميم الميكانيكي - كلية الهندسة
ارغب بالاشتراك في الدورة إذا انسحب احد المشتركين و ذلك لأن الاخ المحاضر للدورة ذكر انه اغلق باب الاشتراك...


----------



## mohepsh (30 أبريل 2006)

*دورة التحكم الرقمى*

السلام عليكم
ارجوامعرفة هل تم اشتراكى فى الدورة ام لا
اريد الرد
ومتى ستبدأ الدورة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yassine-maroc (30 أبريل 2006)

Salamo alikom
i have some ebook 
fanuc 16 18-c operation maintenance handbook
GE fanuc micro plc users guide
cnc_heidenhain_530_manual.pdf
EdgeCAM CNC Manuals(2).doc
CAMWorks Mill & Turn Tutorial.pd
Cnc Tutorial Mastercam 1.pdf
16,18-iPA Operator's Manual.pdf
EdgeCAM CNC Manuals(2).doc
Cnc Tutorial Mastercam 1.pdf
GE fanuc automation 16i,18i,160i,180i,Parameter Manual
GE fanuc16,18 operator manual
21i ta,21i ma, 210i t, 210i ma.440 page
and other


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

please eng. yassine-maroc send to me what you have about cnc and plc on email through the management of site


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

اضم صوتي الي الاخ احمد محروس في طلب الاضافة في الدورة في حال انسحاب احد المشتركين او ان يتم فتح المجال لمزيد من المشتركين


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (30 أبريل 2006)

عاوز اعرف انا مشترك بالدوره ام لا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انت مشترك يا اخى وتم الاتصال بك اليوم كما وعدتك حوالى 10.30 ولم ترد 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (30 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوتى الاحباب جزاكم الله كل خير والله يا اخى قبل بدء الدورة سوف نعلنكم عن الميعاد ولكن كل تأخيرة بتكون افضل ليكم وبالنسبه للمشتركين سوف يطرح موضوع عن كيفيه تفعيل مشاركته فى الدورة يعنى دور المشترك فى الدورة 
اما بالنسبه للاخ الغالى yassine-maroc
إن شاء الله معنا فى الدورة سوف تتعلم لغه الcnc و
اتمنى ان تمدنا بهذه الكتب القيمه و ترفعها على مواقع الرفع 

الاخوة الغير مشتركين سوف ياخذوا الدورة معنا ولكنكلها مميزات ...

و بالنسبه للاخوه الذين يريدون الاشتراك فى الدورة إن شاء الله الموضوع تحت النظر
وسوف نرضيكم إن شاء الله 
المهم لا تنسونا فى الدعاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مايو 2006)

يد بيد نحقق المعجزات باذن الله ------- نريد من كل من يستفيد ان يفيد -- والله معنا 
للجميع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (1 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اشكر الاخ محمد اسماعيل على هذا المجهود الرائع
بالنسبة للدورة فاني مستعد لتقديم كل ماملكه من معلومات وتتضمن :
1-	شرح مفصل للكودات الخاصة بشركة fanuc في عمليات الخراطة مع رسومات وامثلة مطبقة في الاسواق الصناعية السورية .
2-	- شرح مفصل للكودات الخاصة بشركة fagor في عمليات التفريز مع رسومات وامثلة مطبقة في الاسواق الصناعية السورية.
3-	شروحات عن الات نجارة مبرمجة cnc woodworking machine وبرامجها بالرغم من التنوع الكبير لها ولكن لدي باقة كبيرة من هذه البرامج التي بعرضها انشاء الله يصبح لدى الطالب التصور والالمام والقدرة على التعامل مع اي الة يحاول تشغيلها


----------



## محمد حامد حسني (1 مايو 2006)

أريد الأشتراك في هذه الدوره بإذن الله ولكن لدي بعض الأسئله:
1-من منظم هذه الدوره (أفراد ولا هيئات)
2-هل هناك شهاده ومن الجهه التي سوف تصدر منها الشهاده وكيف تصل لي وكيف يتم التقييم لتحديد أجتياذي المستويات المعلن عنها
3-هل هذه الدورات متاحه عمليا في أي مكان بأسعار رخيصه
وشكرا


----------



## محمدأبوأنس (1 مايو 2006)

*المهندس*

الله يجزيك الخير :31:


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (2 مايو 2006)

محدش رد عليا اخواتى هل انا مشترك الان ام لا واين اخى مهندس المسئول


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
من المؤكد اننى رديت عليك بعد رسالتك بشكل مباشر
والان رديت عليك بشكل مباشر
تقبل خالص تحياتي



ELNAGAR444 قال:


> عاوز اعرف انا مشترك بالدوره ام لا وشكرا جزيلا





eng_mohamed_ismail قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انت مشترك يا اخى وتم الاتصال بك اليوم كما وعدتك حوالى 10.30 ولم ترد
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء






ELNAGAR444 قال:


> محدش رد عليا اخواتى هل انا مشترك الان ام لا واين اخى مهندس المسئول


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (2 مايو 2006)

الى الاخوه المشرفين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل الدوره انتهت ام لا واذا انتهت هل سيكون هنالك اعاده او دورات اخرى مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله بركاته 
اخى الحبيب الدورة سوف تبدء ونحن نتناقش فى الميعاد وبعد امور تخص الدورة فى الادارة وعندما نصل الى حل سوف نعلنكم 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## هيثم صابر (2 مايو 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير واخص المجتهدين في هذا الموضوع ("ممكن نشارك في الدوره") اخوكم هيثم


----------



## yassine-maroc (2 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom sorry because i come so late im gonna upload some ebook but plz choose one from my list.


----------



## yassine-maroc (2 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom i up one ebook: GE_Fanuc_Micro_PLC_User_s_Guide
where i put it ?


----------



## الدويري (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا مهندس ميكانيك قسم إنتاج خبرة على ألات الcnc أرجو قبولي في هذه الدورة


----------



## الدويري (2 مايو 2006)

توكل على الله وسندعمك إن شاء الله وبعونه تعالى أخوك الدويري


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك اخى الدويرى
مشاء الله تخصصك cnc على اى نوع من الماكينات تتعامل يا ريت تخبرنى
الاخ الغالى yassine-maroc 
شاكر على رسالتك و الملف منهار ومدمر فى مشكله فى التحميل


----------



## عبدالظاهر (3 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله نحب نتعرف اكتر على الcnc عن طريق المهندسين المتخصصين عن طريق اشرطه فيديو اى تعليم وافر عن برنامج معين


----------



## yassine-maroc (3 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom the link work with me plz akh eng_mohammed_ismail tell me where is the course in pm if you want ?
if you want i can upload it into rapidshare or megaupload but depositfiles is the best one for me


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك اخى الدويرى
مشاء الله تخصصك cnc على اى نوع من الماكينات تتعامل يا ريت تخبرنى
الاخ الغالى yassine-maroc 
شاكر على رسالتك و الملف منهار ومدمر فى مشكله فى التحميل


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك اخى الدويرى
مشاء الله تخصصك cnc على اى نوع من الماكينات تتعامل يا ريت تخبرنى
الاخ الغالى yassine-maroc 
شاكر على رسالتك و الملف منهار ومدمر فى مشكله فى التحميل


----------



## abatal5 (3 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير وعلنا ان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## yara92 (3 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الشاب الذكى800 (3 مايو 2006)

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع
م/ محمد فهمى 
ميكانيكا قوى


----------



## yassine-maroc (3 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom akhi eng_mohammed_ismail just try it another time or give it to other moderator ?maybe some webhosting doesnt work for egypt like megaupload ?

i up in rapidshare 
16,18,20,21 Macro Compiler fanuc


----------



## الرئيس (4 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أ.حمزة (5 مايو 2006)

أ.حمزة 
مدرس Cnc في الكلية التقنية


----------



## محمود العامرى (6 مايو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخى*

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجعلك الله عونأ للإسلام والمسلمين جمعيأ وجع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (6 مايو 2006)

*أريد أن أشترك في هذه الدورة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أن أشترك في هذه الدورة ولكن ما أعرف كيف فأرجو أن تدلني علي كيفية الأشتراك فيها وبارك الله فيك وفي القائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## مهندس مثنى (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا والله منتظر بفارغ الصبر لهذه الدورة لانه في الجامعة لم يتسنى لنا اتمتمها بالشكل الصحيح
وفقكم الله اخي محمد


----------



## abdelmoneeim (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هديل (8 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ج/محمود (9 مايو 2006)

*دورة التحكم الرقمى*

فى البداية أود تقديم الشكر للأخ المهندس المشرف على الدورة ،وحيث اننى تعلمت إستعمال الحاسوب بمجهود ذاتى اى بدون دورات متخصصة ، لذلك فسوالى ما هو المستوى المطلوب للمشاركة فى هذه الدورة. 


جزاك الله خيراً 

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## aboelhassanafm (9 مايو 2006)

الاخ الفاضل لقد قمت بالاشتراك معك فى هذه الدوره و أنا الان على اتم استعداد 
وفى انتظار البدء , 
واشكر لكم هذا المجهود , وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## yassine-maroc (9 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom i can put my up right now or i wait until the course begin i upload some ebbok ?


----------



## serag soliman (10 مايو 2006)

نشكرك يا أخي وجزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الرصافي (10 مايو 2006)

نشكركم على هذه الجهود المبذولة ولكن طــــــــــــــــــــــال التصبر اين الدورة؟
اخوكم من العراق مستعد للدعم النظري والعملي


----------



## ALMAKLDY (10 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير و نحن بأنتظار هذه الدورة الرائعة 
و أتمنى أن يكون بأمكاني المساعدة حيث و تخصصي هو هندسة كمبيوتر بجامعة دمشق


----------



## حمدكوم (10 مايو 2006)

*كيفية المشاركة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
هذا المهندس حمدكوم يحييكم و يسأل عن كيفية الاشتراك بالدورة المعلنة في تعام استعمال مكائن 
cnc
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Metwallica (10 مايو 2006)

thank u
و جعله لله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .


----------



## الفاطمة (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا العمل في سبيل الله
واتمني لو اشترك في هذه الدورة - كما ارجو الافادة بتحديد موعدها


----------



## عبد الله الموحد (11 مايو 2006)

والله العظيم انا بامس الحاجه لهذه الدوة 
اتمنى ان تشركوني فيها ارجوووووووووووووووووووووكم 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
الفثير الى الله المهندس عبد الله الموحد من العراق


----------



## فراشة شمس (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
والله مشكور على الجهد الكبير بس بدي اسال اذا ممكن احفظها عندي على Word كيف ؟؟
لانها ما رضي يحرره بالوورد ولك جزيل الشكر اخي


----------



## هانيادين (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اود الأشتراك في دورة Cnc فما هي الأجراءات الازمه 
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم أتمنى ان تكونوا بخير 
للعلم ان الدوره لم تبدء يا اخوانى و نحن مازلنا نجهزلها ونتشاور مع الاداره على الوقت المناسب لطرح الدوره لانكم كما تعلمون ان امتحانات الكليات سوف تبدء فى هذا الشهر ونحن نريد ان يكون جميع المشتركين و الاعضاء متواجدين فى الدورة فى وقت طرحها 

اما عن الاخت فراشة شمس إن شاء الله سوف نطرح الدوره فى فيلات pdf ,سوف تكون متاحه للمشتركين ارجو ان نرى مجهوداتك فى هذا القسم والدورة حتى نضمك الى الاشتراك فى هذه الدورة 

رساله الى جميع الاخوه الراغبين فى الاشتراك سوف يطرح قريباً موضوع كيف تشترك فى هذه الدورة وفيه الافاده إن شاء الله و فيه الاجابه على جميع الاسئله 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
انا حاضر لاى استفسار 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد عبد الإله (12 مايو 2006)

*ربنا يديم المعروف*

في انتظار ادورة ان شاءالله


----------



## hisham zaky (13 مايو 2006)

ارجو ان تقبلونى عضوا جديدا بينكم انا بصدد الحصول على دورة من احد معاهد القاهرة فى مجال الcnc m\ch ولكن ما هو السبيل للاشتراك فى دورتكم


----------



## رسام لبناني (13 مايو 2006)

*هل تقٌبلوني معكم؟؟ وأين الدورة*

السلام عليكم
كيف الأخوة 
شوقتونا للدورة ولسا ما في دورة؟؟ اذا بقي الحال هكذا سننتظر طويلا ، لماذا لا تبدؤون الدورة قليلا قليلا فذلك افضل من لا شيء ؟ ويعطينا وقت لدراسة الدروس اكثر؟ والتدريب :79:


----------



## رسام لبناني (13 مايو 2006)

استاذ 
hisham zaky vbmenu_register("postmenu_111526", true); 


<<ارجو ان تقبلونى عضوا جديدا بينكم انا بصدد الحصول على دورة من احد معاهد القاهرة فى مجال الcnc m\ch ولكن ما هو السبيل للاشتراك فى دورتكم>>

لماذا لا تفدنا بهذه الدورة التي تتكلم عنها طالما ان الأخوة هنا لم يبدؤو بعد؟؟؟


----------



## blackhorse (13 مايو 2006)

جعلك الله زخرا ومصدر خير لامته المسلمة كافة امين


----------



## hal_fa81 (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك واتمنى ان اشارك في هذة الدورة ولكن كييف؟


----------



## هيثم صابر (14 مايو 2006)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيكم ان شاء الله تكونون امل هذه الامه وسندها 
بدي اعرف هل انا مشترك في الدوره ام ماذا؟؟


----------



## هيثم صابر (14 مايو 2006)

وينك يا اخي eng_mohamed_ismail vbmenu_register("postmenu_104817", true); 

انا مشترك ولا لأ رد علي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (14 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني إن شاء الله عما قريب ستبدأ الدورة وسيكون هناك إعلان من الأخ محمد يحدد الدورة وتقديم للمادة الأولية 
الرجاء الصبر، وسنوافيكم بكل التفاصيل قريباً


----------



## خالد وليد (14 مايو 2006)

*العاني*

السلا م عليكم
شكرا على هذه المبادره الطيبه يا اخي


----------



## خالد وليد (14 مايو 2006)

*العاني*

السلام عليكم
اريد المشاركه يا اخواني ولكن كييف
اعينونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد علئ احمد (15 مايو 2006)

Thanks Alot For Your Offer


----------



## UPS (15 مايو 2006)

*لا تتأخر علينا*

نحن بالانتظار


----------



## هاني اسماعيل (15 مايو 2006)

ارجو الرد السريع بموعد الدورة و شروطها و تكلفتها اذا كان لها تكلفة حيث انها مهمه الان في عملي و جزاكم الله خير عننا


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (15 مايو 2006)

................................


----------



## mma1979 (15 مايو 2006)

*رجاء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الحقيقة أنا حاولت أشترك في الدورة فوجدت الموضوع مغلق و انا لسه عضو جديد في منتداكم و كنت أتمنى ألأحق الدورة و اتمنى تقبل رجائي بضمي للمشتركين في الدورة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود شاكر (16 مايو 2006)

حضرة الأستاذ ألمهندس .. السلام عليكم 
أسمح لي بالدخول في الموضوع مباشرة فيما يخص دورة المكائن المبرمجة ولأني مهتم في تصليح ماكنة خراطة مبرمجة فأن من دواعي سروري ان نتواصل في هذا المجال وكمقدمة فأن نظام التشغيل لهذه المخرطة هوFAGOR CNC 8055 T
أرجو التواصل على العنوان الألكتروني التالي:
annajah1989***********
شكرا" وبأنتظار ردكم مع التقدير
أخوكم المهندس محمود شاكر


----------



## محمد وسيم جاموس (16 مايو 2006)

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجزيك عن شباب المسلمين خير جزاء. بلا أدنى ريب الدورة المنتظرة حاجة ملحة لكل مهندس سواء دخل مضمار الحياة العملية أم لا. وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.


----------



## الفاطمة (16 مايو 2006)

:79: نشكرك علي الاهتمام .............ونحن في الانتظار وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبد الله الموحد (17 مايو 2006)

يا عالم يا مشرفين والله العظيم اني مهندس ميكاترونيكس وفي امس الحاجه الى هذه الدورة علمونا وارشدونا كيف نستطيع ان نسجل في الدورة او ان نقرءها كزارئرين ان لم نستطع ان نسجل في الدورة . ردوا علينا جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohammed_attia20 (17 مايو 2006)

في امس الحاجه الى هذه الدورة علمونا وارشدونا كيف نستطيع ان نسجل في الدورة او ان نقرءها كزارئرين ان لم نستطع ان نسجل في الدورة . ردوا علينا جزاكم الله خيرا:68:


----------



## mohamed_saleh (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله الله ينور


----------



## aliao (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو من اللة الكريم ان يوفقك لما يحب ويرضاء واللة يمتعك بشبابك ويسهل لك كل امر


----------



## محمد منير حسن (18 مايو 2006)

كيف اشترك فى الدورة يا اخوانى


----------



## رامي جوهرة (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس محمد وننتظر دوما كل جديد في العلم


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم الاخ المشرف 
وفقك الله في دنياك واخرتك 
ارجو الاعلام عن بداية الدوره ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 مايو 2006)

لكل من يسأل على ميعاد بدء الدورة

هنا الرابط​


----------



## aseer30 (18 مايو 2006)

نتمنى أن تتاح لنا الفرصة بالإشتراك في هذه الدورة وجزا الله المشرف خيرا


----------



## خالد وليد (19 مايو 2006)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## mostafaeps (19 مايو 2006)

الرجاء المشاركة في هذه الدورة


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (20 مايو 2006)

ياريت تقولنا كيفية الاشتراك فى هذه الدورة المهمة جدا وشكرا


----------



## خالد وليد (20 مايو 2006)

*خالد وليد*

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيكم
نحن منتضرون وبفارغ الصبر


----------



## mohamed_saleh (21 مايو 2006)

ما شاء الله
اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## zaki (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه البادرة الطيبة


----------



## مساعد فني (24 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراااااا........
لكن اين مكان الدورة ورسومها


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية من القلب الى الاخ الفاضل شكرااااااا على الموضوع الجيد وربنا معاك


----------



## eng_mohamad (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيراً 
أود معرفة طرية ادخال البرنامج علي التنايه Cnc


----------



## imar (25 مايو 2006)

سلام بتمنه تبعتولي رساله على اميكلي عن تلم البرمج ولكم زيل الشكر ramiba2004*************


----------



## adde (26 مايو 2006)

هل تقصد بالاعضاء الفعالين هم الفعالين في هذه الدورة ؟؟ ام فعالين في المنتدى عموما ؟؟؟
وفي الحالة الثانية 
انا عضو جديد في المنتدى هنا فما الذي سيحدث بالنسبة لي ؟؟؟


----------



## pilalsamy (26 مايو 2006)

في امس الحاجه الى هذه الدورة علمونا وارشدونا كيف نستطيع ان نسجل في الدورة او ان نقرءها كزارئرين ان لم نستطع ان نسجل في الدورة . ردوا علينا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## imar (26 مايو 2006)

جهد رائع ومتميز أخي الكريم سدد الله خطاك وإلى الأمام


----------



## nazeeh aldarawish (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الجهد وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أنا مهندس ميكاترونكس من فلسطين وأود مشاركتكم في هذه الدورة


----------



## Lotfi (27 مايو 2006)

Please help me my brothers
I'm looking for Hysys softwar
think you very much


----------



## صقر208 (28 مايو 2006)

نحن على أحر من الجمر للمشاركة في هذه الدورة و أرجو من الله ان تكون ذات فائدة لكل المشاركين مع الشكر مقدماً للجميع


----------



## الحالم (28 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفاطمة (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالفعل بالنسبة للأعضاء الجدد في المنتدي ، ما هو الوضع بالنسبة لامكانية اشتراكهم في هذه الدورة


----------



## mohamed_saleh (29 مايو 2006)

كيفيه الاشتراك


----------



## master_mode (30 مايو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mohamed_saleh (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيراً 
أود معرفة طرية ادخال البرنامج علي التنايه Cnc


----------



## المهندس204 (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم السادة القائمون على أمر الدورة
كل الشكر على المجهود الجبار يجعله الله لكم في ميزان الحسنات
أرغب فى الاشتراك فى الدوره وتخصصى هو هندسة الانتاج ولكم حبى


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي وساسعى جاهدا معكم ويد بيد ويد الله مع الجماعة


----------



## eng.abdelrahman (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم فعلا ه\ه الدورات من ضمن الأشياء التي تفيدنا في الأجازة الصيفية


----------



## MDREAM (31 مايو 2006)

يسلموا عالموضوع 

و بتمنى يكون الشرح قوي و ممتع في نفس الوقت

ننتظر المزيد

مع تحياتي 

Mdream


----------



## طلال عبيد (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدورة المفيدة 

ولكن كيفية الأشتراك

ولك تحياتي


----------



## bito (1 يونيو 2006)

hiiiiiiii new man


----------



## bito (1 يونيو 2006)

it is important


----------



## مجدالعراقي (1 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله بجهودك ..وكثر الله من امثالك الطيبين ورفع الله بكم شان هذه الامة المسلمة ..


----------



## عبادة_لله (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ...و أنا أريد أن أنضم إليكم في دورة Cnc !!!!:15:


----------



## alaa_nasr_eng (2 يونيو 2006)

الف الف الف الف شكر اخى الكريم.................................وخاصه اننى فى قسم الحاسبات والتحكم الألى
طالب بالفرقه الثالثه ..........................واتمنى لك التالق دائماَ ......................واتمنى ان تضمنى معك فى الدوره


----------



## hamadam (3 يونيو 2006)

جهد رائع ومتميز أخي الكريم


----------



## makas11 (5 يونيو 2006)

Many thanks for the great effort


----------



## احمد علئ احمد (5 يونيو 2006)

_ 
 
many thanks for yor great offers and god bless you]_


----------



## ahmed el hady (5 يونيو 2006)

*> التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) >*

hi
i am eng ahmed el hady 
i am specilized engineer in meshatronics systems and i study now computer numerical contorl machines (cnc machines) so i need any avaliable information and designes about cnc machines ; so 
if u plz any one have any documantation about cnc contact me at the following e-mail address karkora_1st*********** or hady2002*msn.com and i'll pleased to him so much



thanks 
eng. ahmed el hady​


----------



## mahamdi (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وفقكم الله واعانكم على هذه المهمه المفيده


----------



## كرار ضرغام حيدر (7 يونيو 2006)

ايها الاخ العزيز هل ستعرض المحاضرات لكل اعضاء المنتدى ؟ على طريقة خطوة بخطوة للجميع 
اخوكم مهندس كهرباء


----------



## robinhoodos (8 يونيو 2006)

أريد الأشتراك في هذه الدوره بإذن الله


----------



## mahamdi (8 يونيو 2006)

اريد الاشتراك فى هذه الدورة ان شاء الله


----------



## MDREAM (8 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي ممكن اعرف اذا اشتراكي بالدوره اعتمد 

او اتفعل او لا 

لاني اتمنى المشاركة و بشدة في الدوره 

و لاني عندي الكثير من المعلومات في هذا الموضوع

و لدي خبره عملية في مثل هذه الامور 

و عملت عليها شخصيا مثل ال جي كود-ام كود \ الهايدن الهاين و على اكثر من نوع ماكنة

لذلك اتمنى الرد


----------



## م/ نصر السيد (9 يونيو 2006)

[grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"][grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"]اشكرك اخى الفاضل[/grade][/grade]


----------



## bito (10 يونيو 2006)

ابوس اديكم حد يبعتلى كتاب او فيلم عن cnc او صناعة التكييف على العنوان ده
bito2bito***********
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## MDREAM (10 يونيو 2006)

هل من الممكن اعرف 

اذا تم اشتراكي بالدوره ام لا 

ارجو الرد

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيبmdream وكل الاخوه 
بالنسبه للاشتراك فى الدوره هذا كان باب و اغلاق وإن شاء الله سيكون فى مشاورات مع الاداره فى فتح الباب مره اخرى ولكن يوجد اختبارات للذين يرغبون فى الاشتراك 
اما عن الدوره فهى مُتاحه لكل الاعضاء ولكل المشتركين إن شاء الله تابع الدوره حتى تستطيع الاجابه على الاختبارات التى تقدم لك وتحصل على فرص الاشتراك و اذا اجتزتها فلك شهاده تقدير ولك شهاده بأسم الملتقى بإجتياز الدوره ولك هديه مجزيه من الملتقى 
و جزاك الله كل خير 
وإن شاء الله سنعرض لكم اسماء الاعضاء المشتركين فى الدوره 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## bito (11 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## imar (11 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## omarbog4 (11 يونيو 2006)

eng_mohamed_ismail قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> وإن شاء الله سنعرض لكم اسماء الاعضاء المشتركين فى الدوره


[FRAME="10 70"] 
كيف سأعرف إذا كنت من الذين اشتركوا بالدورة وهل عدد المشتركين محدود ومتى سيتم عرض الأسماء وعلى ماذا يعتمد اختيار المشتركين بالدورة على الأسبق فالأسبق ؟ إذا كان كذلك فأنا كان ردي في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع رقم الرد 25 ........ الرجاء إعلامي فيما إذا كنت من المشتركين في الدورة بأي وسيلة لأني متشوق لها فاختصاصي يعتمد على الـ cnc بشكل كبيرجدا وشكرا من جديد 
أخوك عمر 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## hossamnet1 (12 يونيو 2006)

يسلمو والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## رائد سامي1 (12 يونيو 2006)

اريد الجواب باسرع وقت ممكن هل انا مشترك بالدورة ام لا


----------



## رائد سامي1 (12 يونيو 2006)

كيفية الاشتراك بالدورة و ماذا يتطلب ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## سعد محمد جاد (13 يونيو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 0000ff"] 
السلام عليكم 
تشكر الاخ القائم على هذه الدورة واسئل عن كيفية الاشتراك للاستفادة. وجزاكم الله خيرا
م. سعد جاد
[/grade]


----------



## سعد محمد جاد (13 يونيو 2006)

ارجو تسجيلى بالدورة فى اسرع وقت ممكن والرد السريع للمعرفة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
م. سعد جاد


----------



## ENG.GAZA (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
أريد المشاركة كيف أسجل؟


----------



## mohamed_ahmed (15 يونيو 2006)

جهد رائع ومتميز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل التقني (15 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى


----------



## raya2_awy (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا اخي علي المجهود و اتمنني ان اكون من المشاركين في هذه الدوره واتمني من الله ان نصبح يوم من الايام في صداره الدول اجمع يارب العالمين


----------



## alfaroq_almsry (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,

1st of all many thanks for your effort,
I am really happy for your intense,

This is the first time I could share your work online,
I don’t know how I can present help, and being truly active etc,,,

I will be thankful for you if you accepted me,

Many thanks for your assistance to us,
Prince regards 
Ahmad Khalifa​


----------



## mohamedsalah174 (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم,نشكركم يا اخى انا وزملائى على حرصكم على اخوانكم ,لترقية وذيادة مستواهم ليصبحو نواة نافعة ,نسال الله ان يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/محمد حمدي (18 يونيو 2006)

ماذا أفعل للأشتراك في تلك الدورة


----------



## سعد محمد جاد (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معهرفة كيفية التسجيل فى الدورة وشروطها
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الجهود
مهندس : سعد محمد جاد


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (19 يونيو 2006)

جزالك الله خيرااااا ونفعنا واياكم


----------



## eng_sayedd (20 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء من سيادتكم توضيح كيفية الاشتراك في هذه الدورة
حيث أنني مشترك جديد في المنتدي.


----------



## هندسة انتاج (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخ محمد وجزاكم الله خيرا والى الامام دائما اخى واعلم انى احبك فى الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bito (20 يونيو 2006)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل bito


----------



## التائب (20 يونيو 2006)

جزي الله كل الخيرين كل خير واعانهم عليه


----------



## محمودصفوت (22 يونيو 2006)

انا اريد ان اعرف كيف ادخل الى المحتوى الخاص بهذه الدورة وشكرا


----------



## عادل التقني (22 يونيو 2006)

هل كل المشاركين يكون لهم الحق في المشاركة وشكرا


----------



## محمد أيمن (27 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]جزاك الله خير[/frame]


----------



## baya (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا الدورة ديه هتنفعنى جدا جدا جدا
و شكرا ليك على تقدمتها مجانا
فعلا هما دول العرب


----------



## waissy (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك ووفق الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## شملول (29 يونيو 2006)

دوره قيمه بكل المقاييس جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عبدالله عابدين (2 يوليو 2006)

يا خساره لا يوجد امكانيه للتدرب


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

اين انت يا جماعه انت فين انا اول مره اشوف موضوع الدوره


----------



## pale_falcon (3 يوليو 2006)

*أعذرني لحداثتي في هذا الموقع*

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك و في مساعيك الطيبة 
لكن ما المطلوب حتى أتمكن من المشاركة في الدورة . أو أكون فاعلا بها . فأنا بصراحة لم أفهم ما قصدته بذلك . 
حفظ الله ذخر أمتنا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (3 يوليو 2006)

pale_falcon قال:


> أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك و في مساعيك الطيبة
> لكن ما المطلوب حتى أتمكن من المشاركة في الدورة . أو أكون فاعلا بها . فأنا بصراحة لم أفهم ما قصدته بذلك .
> حفظ الله ذخر أمتنا



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخي الحبيب 
اولاً كنت قد طرحت موضوع من فتره اسمه فتح باب الاشتراك فىالدورة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=16817

وقد استكفينا بالعدد المطلوب ولكن لطلب احبابي و اخواني الاعضاء بالحاح فى الاشتراك فى الدورة قررنا فتح باب الاشتراك مرهاخرى على اساس ان نأخذ 20مشترك فقط و اسمه للاشتراك فى الدورة و المشتركين فيها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=22229

و قد اغلق الموضوع 
ولكن هل هذا النهايه لايااخي من المؤكد ان كل الاعضاء المشتركين فى الدورة مش هيكونوا فعالين بالدرجه منهم من يتفاعل معنا فى الردور والامتحاناتعلىكل مستوى ومنهم الذى يظهر اهتمامه بالدورة ومنهم الذىلا نراى اصلاً وفى هذه الحاله سوف نخرجهمن الدورة و ندخل اخ اخر مكانه وهذا الاخلبد ان يكون له تفاعلفى القسم و الملتقى 
و جزاك الله كل خير 
و ارجو من التفاعل 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## smart_storm (3 يوليو 2006)

*رائع*

السلام عليكم

والله العظيم لا نملك ألا انا نقول لك نفعك الله بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

نأمل ان تكون خطوتك هذه سنة حسنة نتبعها في عالمنا العربي لعلنا نستطيع ان نلحق بذيل التقدم 

وأني بالفعل أري بوادر هذا بفضل منتدياتنا الغالية والمتعددة


----------



## Aamirtrack (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفق الاستاذ الذي سوف يعطي الدوره
ولتمنى ان تكون الدوره مفصله قدر الامكان لكي نستفاد باكبر جزء ممكن جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m_zizoo2004 (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا اخي علي هذا المجهود
انا فعلا اريد الأشتراك في هذه الدوره


----------



## pale_falcon (4 يوليو 2006)

*جزيل الشكر*

شكرا أخي المهندس محمد اسماعيل 
الدورة رئعة جدا و أنا كان لدي بعض الأطلاع على مماثل لها 
ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع . وتقبل خالص شكري على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عزالدين مجيد (5 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد 
ارجوا قبولي في الدورة في حالة اقامتها مرة اخرى
.... مع التقدير .
اخوكم
المهندس عزالدين


----------



## عزالدين مجيد (5 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد 
ارجوا قبولي في الدورة في حالة اقامتها مرة اخرى
.... مع التقدير .
اخوكم
المهندس عزالدين
ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## كنزى (6 يوليو 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ._
_أنا عضوه جديدة وأود أن أشترك فى دورة CNC ,وجزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع. :75: :85: _​


----------



## Eng. Taher (7 يوليو 2006)

لو ممكن أن نحصل علي ملفات pdf وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Taher (7 يوليو 2006)

لو ممكن أن أحصل علي مساعدة في الحصول علي Caa و شرحها


----------



## احمد الشهاوى (8 يوليو 2006)

الأخوه الأعضاء بعد التحيه اود ان اعطى دروسا فى ال plc حيث انى متخصص فى برمجتة ان شاء الله بخمس لغات فهل يسمح لى المشرف العام بالقاء هذه الدروس 
مهندس/ احمد الشهاوى


----------



## ali_aldeen (9 يوليو 2006)

ارجو انت تقبلوني مشارك معكم


----------



## yassine-maroc (9 يوليو 2006)

احمد الشهاوى قال:


> الأخوه الأعضاء بعد التحيه اود ان اعطى دروسا فى ال plc حيث انى متخصص فى برمجتة ان شاء الله بخمس لغات فهل يسمح لى المشرف العام بالقاء هذه الدروس
> مهندس/ احمد الشهاوى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
توكل على الله وإنشاء الله نساعدك


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (9 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وزادك رفعة وتقدما ونفعا لإخوانك ولأمتك


----------



## days1035 (9 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة الكرام /السلام عليكم 
اود الحصول ملفات PDF لو سمحتم باي طريقة علي البريد او لنك 
والبريد هو days1035*********** 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زائر (9 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عمر الدويدى (10 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"][ جزيت حيرا واكلت طيرا وانجبت جيشا][/FRAME]


----------



## الفني : شادي (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اود الاشتراك في الدورة ارجوك ان تقبل اشتراكي فانا بحاجة لها جدا


----------



## ابوعبدالله فيصل (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي اتمنى لو ان هناك شهادة ترسل بالبريد اوعن طريق الموقع مثل بعض المواقع القوية


----------



## ابوعبدالله فيصل (13 يوليو 2006)

ممكن تبليغي عند اول دورة قادمة


----------



## ابو الحارث الجميلي (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي لعزيز هذه الدوره لهل مكان محدد ام من خلال الانترنت وكيف ارجوا توضيح ذلك مع التفاصيل
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عماااد (20 يوليو 2006)

*اخي العزيز*

محمد اسماعيل
جزاك الله خير والله يافرحت 
ودعيت لك من اعماق اعماق قلبي ان الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ويبارك لك في مالك وعيالك


----------



## automation (20 يوليو 2006)

*أن الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه*

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
اشكركم على دورة cnc ولكن احب ان انوه الى انه من يريد عمل شيئا لله فلا يشترط باى شرط 
لانه لله 
وبارك الله فيكم وا:33: لسلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 يوليو 2006)

automation قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى
> اشكركم على دورة cnc ولكن احب ان انوه الى انه من يريد عمل شيئا لله فلا يشترط باى شرط
> لانه لله
> وبارك الله فيكم وا:33: لسلام عليكم




وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخي الحبيب اولاً جزاك الله كل خير 
اخي اين الشرط 




mohamed_ismail قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ *
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخوتي
> فى هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله سنعرض لحضراتكم خطوات الدورة سألين الله ان ينفعنا بها وان ينفع المسلمين بها
> ...


----------



## م. totti (21 يوليو 2006)

جزاااااك الله 
خير 
وجعلها في موازيين حسنااتك


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (22 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

*ياخسارة والله كنا نريد نشارك في هذه الدورة

ولكن خيرها في غيرها

ونكتفي بالستفادة من شروحاتكم

وجزاكم الله خير*

ملحوظة تم تغيبي عن المنتدى لفترة طو يله وذلك لظروف شخصية اتمنى قبولها


----------



## شملول (23 يوليو 2006)

نرجو وضع ميعاد كل جزء على حده فالجزء الأول انتهى ولله الحمد نريد معرفة مواعيد باقي الأجزاء نظرا لأهمية هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا لك اخي على مجهوداتك وارجو من الأخوه جميعا بالمنتدي الدعاء لأخواننا في لبنان وفلسطين وكافة البقاع التي يحارب فيها الإسلام وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محسن 9 (23 يوليو 2006)

مع كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي الكريم المشرف ارجو افادتي مع كل الشكر كيف استطيع الحصول على الجزء الاول كلما حاولت لااستطيع ارجو لكم كل التوفيق والسداد مع خالص الشكر 
وايضا هل استطيع وضع مشاركات بهذا الخصوص ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## شملول (23 يوليو 2006)

ارجو الرد ومشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

choukraaaan akhi


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

chokan merci boucpoup


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

merci mon ami


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

chokran jazzziilan laka akhi


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

merci a loooot


----------



## hokagai (24 يوليو 2006)

merci a khi a l3azzzzizz


----------



## باسم ابو سجاد (28 يوليو 2006)

_[GLOW="0066FF"] السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
منذ البداية أعتقد بأن الدورة ستكون رائعة و مميزة ..

الحقيقة ننتظر الكثير من المواضيع في هذه الدورة ..
و شاكر و مقدر لك اهتمامك و حرصك على التواصل معا في انجاز هذا التطور ..

و تقبل تحياااااااااااتي

باسم ابو سجاد
[/GLOW]_


----------



## ربيع محسن (28 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لكم على المشاركات المفيدة و سأقوم بالمشاركة إن شاء الله فأنا مدرس لمادة التحكم بالآلات بمساعدة الحاسب و أعمل على نظام siemens 840D و أرجو ارسال أي مشاركة تفيد بهذا النظام


----------



## bito (29 يوليو 2006)

الحقيقة ننتظر الكثير من المواضيع في هذه الدورة ..
و شاكر و مقدر لك اهتمامك و حرصك على التواصل معا في انجاز هذا التطور ..


----------



## bito (29 يوليو 2006)

الحقيقة ننتظر الكثير من المواضيع في هذه الدورة ..
و شاكر و مقدر لك اهتمامك و حرصك على التواصل معا في انجاز هذا التطور ..


----------



## عبدالرحمن عبدالرحم (29 يوليو 2006)

لم نعرف متى هذه الدورة ولا كيفية الاشتراك فيها


----------



## nouranwr (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nouranwr (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nouranwr (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح خميس احمد (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عايكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدي الرائع ارجو من الله ان يجازي عنا خيرا كل من كلف نفسه جهدا و وقتا لاءفاده اخوانه باي معلومه حتي ولو كانت صغيره


----------



## م.اماراتية (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 
وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## حامد حمودة (31 يوليو 2006)

اتمنى الاشتراك فى دورة cnc لانى بحاجة لهذة الدورة ولم أعلم بها الا فى يوم 31/7


----------



## رانية الجمل (1 أغسطس 2006)

أريد محاضرات دورة CNC فأنا أحتاجها كثيرا و أتمنى أن ترسل لي يا مهندسنا الكريم محمد اسماعيل المحاضرات و لك جزيل الشكر و راسلني علىXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


اخي الفاضل اواختي الفاضله نحن هنا لا نتبادل البريد على الملتقى لاننا نتبادل العلم هنا امام الجميع وكل العلم يطرح هنا امام الجميع لتعُم الفائده وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
مشرف القسم


----------



## حامد حمودة (1 أغسطس 2006)

ياريت أعرف كيفية الاشتراك فى هذة الدورة بأى وسيلة


----------



## حامد حمودة (1 أغسطس 2006)

أريد ان أعلم متى بدأت هذة الدورة


----------



## kewety (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هلا اخوى حبيت اشارك معكم واقولك جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع والجميل هذا
واتمنى اكون معاكم فى الدورة بس للأسف اعتقد انكم قفلتوا الاشتراك فى الدورة بس الله يخليك اذا راح ينفع اسجل معاكم


----------



## الفاطمة (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## م/ الهيثم (5 أغسطس 2006)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.......... وبعد
في الحقيقة أود أن أشكر كل من قام على هذا الموقع البناء من مشرفين وأعضاء 
في الواقع إني أعجبت بهذا التجمع الجميل والهادف لمهندسين العرب
ومن المواضيع الجذابة في هذا الموقع دورة التحكم الرقمي 
ولو سمحتم لي أن أنضم إلى هذي الدورة المتميزة
أسال الله جل وعلا أن يثيب كل القائمين على مثل هذه الدورات


----------



## imar (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ياريت أعرف كيفية الاشتراك فى هذة الدورة بأى وسيلةوللك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ربيع محسن (7 أغسطس 2006)

أرجو أن ترسلوا لي عن موعد أي دورة \\CNC//


----------



## رانية الجمل (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
في الواقع انا فخورة بكل من ساهم في هذا العمل البناء و هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يجمع كل المهندسين العرب في مكان واحد .
و اكثر المواضيع التي جذبتني دورة التحكم الرقمي Cnc
لو سمحتم لي أن أنضم في هذه الدورة الرائعة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## go2006 (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
الله يرحم والديكم كيف يمكنني الإلتحاق بالدورة أو أين هي الدروس زادكم الله من علمه :80:


----------



## رانية الجمل (9 أغسطس 2006)

أنا كمان بدي اعرف كيف ممكن اسجل في الدورة و استفيد من هذا العلم الخطير


----------



## رشاد حمود (9 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس احمد اسماعيل جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدوره الممتازه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رشاد حمود (9 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم انفع بهذه الدوره من اراد تعلمها لمنفعة امتنا المجيده 
ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيفية التسجيل في الدوره
والسلام


----------



## ياسر عبدالله (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد حمودة (9 أغسطس 2006)

أتمنى المشاركة مع المهندسين العرب فى هذة الدورة وياريت أى مهندس يدلينى على الطريق


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم....
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم


----------



## محمد المغبشي (11 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على هاذي الدعوة للتحكم لكن يحبذا تعملو دورة للتحكم عن بعد\ اي لا سلكي


----------



## محمدرفاعي (11 أغسطس 2006)

*m_refaei2003************

ياأخي جزاك الله عنا كل خير​ 
_لو تم إعادة هذة الدورة مره أخري فيسعدني أن اكون من طلابها _
_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:56:_​


----------



## moh_monem43 (14 أغسطس 2006)

لم أعرف بهذا المنتدى إلا اليوم, وأتمنى إن تتاح لى الفرصة للإشتراك فى هذه الدورة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امير شلبي (15 أغسطس 2006)

[GLOW="33CCCC"]اتمني من اللة التوفيق لك في اعمالك ونجاحك المستمر[/GLOW]


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أغسطس 2006)

محمدرفاعي قال:


> ياأخي جزاك الله عنا كل خير​
> 
> _لو تم إعادة هذة الدورة مره أخري فيسعدني أن اكون من طلابها _
> 
> _:56:_​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب الدورة مازالت تطرح ومازالت شغاله 
عليك بالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21948


----------



## aymanhega (18 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اشكركم على هذا العمل الجبار
و رجاء اريد ان اعرف كيف اصبح عضو فعال في الدورة 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امير شلبي (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## خالد ماهر (20 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / محمود (23 أغسطس 2006)

*المهندس العزيز محمد اسماعيل*

المهندس العزيز محمد اسماعيل

تحية طيبة و بعد 

بالنسبة للمشاركة فى دورة البرمجة انا لا اعلم كيف وعندما ادخل على رابطها لا اجد اى جديد براجاء اعلامى بالدورة 
اما عنى فانا مبرمج cnc بلغات مختلفة و هى FAN21 , SIE810 وكل هذا على ماكينات EMCO
لذا اتمنى المشاركة و الافاد 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

اخي يمكنك تباد معي البريد والمناقشه معى حول الدورة او اى شي ولكن فى قسم الشكاوى قم بطرح موضوع بأسم ناقش مع مشرف قسم التحكم الرقمي .........
و سوف اتحدث معك
علماً بانه لا يراه الا الكاتب و المشرف فقط
رابط قسم الشكاوى والاقتراحات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=31
مشرف القسم


----------



## Eng. Taher (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Taher (24 أغسطس 2006)

ما هى العلاقة بين CNC و برامج CADCAM مثل CATIA & pro/ENGINEER


----------



## m_zizoo2004 (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## الباسم4 (28 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله 
مشكوووووووووور اخوي على هذة المعلوات القيمة


----------



## samirames (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jehad1961 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو توضيح الفرق بين المشترك فب الدوره والغير مشترك
وهل بامكاني اتلاشتراك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوني1 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً لك يا أخي على هذا العطاء المتميز والمبدع الذي وإن شاء الله يعوضك خيراً عنا وعن جميع المهندسين


----------



## مجدى الاوجلى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

with best wishes


----------



## ابو هانى197 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

والله انا كان نفسى اتعلم cnsمن زمان والحمد لله ان ربنا وفقنى لان لسجل فى ملتقى المهندسين لكى احصل على هذه الدوره وجزاك الله كل الخير واتمنى ان تبدا قريبا


----------



## عوني1 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو إرسال هذه الدورة على إيميلي إذا تكرم الأخ المهندس علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## RAMISHL2000 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر*

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## التواتي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

االعبد لله تخصصي تحكم واجهزة وليس لدي اي معلومات حول Cnc فهل ساجد صعوبة في فهم الموضوع ومالذي سأحتاجه 
وشكرا


----------



## معتوق (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسن عمران (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخ العزيزمحمد اسماعيل 
جزاك الله كل خير على هذه البادرة الطيبة منك وجعل الله لك بكل حرف عشر اضعاف حسناتها 
اريد ان اسأل انا جديد ودارس تكيف وتبريد واشتغل بمجال الكهرباء 
هل استطيع ان استفيد من هذه الدوره عمليا ونظريا بالرغم انني وبكل صراحه ليس لدي ادنى فكره عنها 
ارجو ان تفيدني 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## moon_781 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## جواهر (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر على هذه الدوره وأنشا الله نحن معكم.جعلها الله في ميزان حساناتك.
اللهم أنصر المسلمين في جميع بقاع الأرض وشتت أعداهم.


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

كل الشكر للقائمين على هذه الدورة وجزاكم الله خير.....
نرجو من القائمين على الدورة عدم الإنقطاع واستعمال مبدأ كثرة الأمثلة المحلولة والأسئلة وشكراً...


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أود الإنضمام إلى هذه الدورة...كيف ؟ وهل تعيق لغتي الفرنسية موضوع التعلم في هذه الدورة
أرجو مراسلتي على البريد الإلكتروني:
s-khlaif*scs-ney.org


----------



## الهميم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء:
نحن على أحر من الجمر لاستلام مقالات عن الcnc..........


----------



## souad belkhir (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى وان يضع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكا
انا استادة في المادة و اشكركم كثيرا عتى المساعدة و تقبلوني عضو معكم


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الكرام:
ماالفرق بين لغة الfanuc ولغة ال fagor؟
وأيهما أفضل من ناحية الأداء الفني والسهولة؟
الرجاء الموضوع جداً عااااااااااااااااااااجل.....
...............مع الشكر


----------



## Hussein Alnassan (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخ محمد و إن شاء الله يجازيك على جهودك بالخير والصحة والعافية ويفتح عليك أبواب علمه .
مع أطيب التمنيات بأن يسدد الله خطاك لكل الخير لإخوانك


----------



## nazarnazar (12 سبتمبر 2006)

أين الدورة . رجاءً , أنا متلهف اليها


----------



## souad belkhir (12 سبتمبر 2006)

thank your for your helps


----------



## souad belkhir (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخ محمد و إن شاء الله يجازيك على جهودك بالخير والصحة والعافية ويفتح عليك أبواب علمه .


----------



## souad belkhir (12 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks for you help ii
need a hand bookof mastercam


----------



## emad3 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن دورة ال plc ولكم جزل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى كيف الإشتراك فى هذه الدورة؟


----------



## يحيـى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك أرجوا كتابة التاريخ فعندما يلتحق بالمنتدي عضو جديد سيعرف بالتاريخ متي ابتدئت الدورة وهل يمكنه الاشتراك بها أم لا


----------



## يحيـى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي واّسف لأني لم انتبه الي أن تاريخ كل مشاركة يكتب بجانبها


----------



## محمد ابوعاليه (18 سبتمبر 2006)

THANKY VERY MUCH FOR ALL OF THIS


----------



## احمد كمال عواض (19 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي مهندس الدوره اشكرك في البدايه علي الدوره واريد ان اسالك انا طالب بكليه الهندسه الالكترونيه بمنوف(مصر) هل الدوره مفيده لي ام لا واريد الرد عليking_awwad***********
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م / محمود (19 سبتمبر 2006)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> أخى كيف الإشتراك فى هذه الدورة؟



كيف اشترك فى هذة الدورة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

البشمهندز محمود سألت قبلك ولم يجبنى أحد 

الباشمهندس / ماجد


----------



## tareq alshamaa (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
أود ان أشترك معكم بالدورة لو سمحت لي

أخوكم الفقير إلى الله
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم في ظهر الغيب


----------



## onooo (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جدا وانا كنت اتمني ان اتعلم هذه الدوره بلفعل وان ظهر لي اي مشكله في الدوره سوف ارسل لكم انشاء الله


----------



## م. totti (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاااك الله خيرا وجعلها الله في مازيين حسناتك

لو سمحت يامهندس انا طالي في كلية الهندسة المعماارية 

هل الدورة تنفعني في التخصص

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير احمد على (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ان مهندس Blc ارجو من سيادتك التكرم بشرح وجهة نظرك بالموضوع اعلاه
م/سمير احمد على


----------



## شملول (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Eng-Faisal (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة 
ووفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ASRAR (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## amar701 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورأ (25 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز الدورة جدا رائعة ومفيدة بالنسبة لي بشكل كبير واتمنى ان تعلمني هل انه بمقدوري المشاركة معكم في هذه الدورة والاستفادة منها. شكرا الى كل من ساهم في موضوع الدورة


----------



## e-khach (26 أكتوبر 2006)

{وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون} . . . . وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## بشير الهيتي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وال زال الخير موجود في داخل الانسان الشريف


----------



## souad belkhir (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## prof_decor (28 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه الدوره من اهم الدورات اود ان اكون معكم دائما فى هذا التخصص الذى هو اهم التخصصات الموجودة الان وهذا التخصص هو من صميم عملى وفكك الله اخى على مواصلت هذا العطاء


----------



## prof_decor (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## alkazm (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا يا اخي والله ماقصرت اسأل الله ان يسدد خطاك ويعينك.


----------



## عبدو _عبدو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا علي هدا الموضوع


----------



## شملول (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفاتح ابراهيم الج (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الفاتح ابراهيم الج
ارغب في الاستفادة من هذة الدوره


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من القائمين على هذه الدورة قبول اشتراكي فيها
أعلم أنني نتأخر و لكنني بأمس الحاجة إلى هذه الدورة فأنا طالب هندسة عمليات تصنيع و قد قمت ببناء ماكنة Milling CNC تصنيع محلي في العراق و أرجوكم أن تقبلوا اشتراكي
و آسف لتأخري


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من القائمين على هذه الدورة قبول اشتراكي فيها
أعلم أنني متأخر و لكنني بأمس الحاجة إلى هذه الدورة فأنا طالب هندسة عمليات تصنيع و قد قمت ببناء ماكنة Milling CNC تصنيع محلي في العراق و أرجوكم أن تقبلوا اشتراكي
و آسف لتأخري


----------



## ramadan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يامشرفنا


----------



## esam19260 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
هل نستطيع ربط بين الحاسب الالى والالة لتنفيذ برنامج تصميم بواسطة برنامج مثل ماتلاب ( الرجاء شرح البرنامج )اتمنى الاخوة يفيدونى فى هذا الموضوع لاهميته لى


----------



## طه احمد منير (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اسئل الله سبحانه وتعالى انيجزيك بكل خير ويفتح علينا وعليك ابواب العلم لننفع بها امة الاسلام


----------



## طه احمد منير (9 نوفمبر 2006)

علمونا يا قوم شيء عن الplc جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد برنامج كامل عن الcnc machine وتعليمى


----------



## عبدالله امام صلاح (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

شكر خاص الى كل القائمين على الدوره:55: وجزاكم الله خير على هذا العمل العظيم ان شاء الله اتمنى ان تكون دوره مثمره


----------



## حسام احمد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مكثور الخير


----------



## RAZAQ (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى وان يضع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
اخي العزيز ارجو الدخول في موضوع البرمجه بعد هذا تلاستعراض الرائع لمكائن c.n.c
ولكن هناك لي ملاحضات على المبرمج
1-يجب ان يكون ملم بالخرائط الهندسيه وقرائتها
2-ملم بانواع المعادن حتى يبني وينفذ اوامر القطع
3- ملم بادوات القطع لكونهامختلفة الانواع وايضا هذه الانواع تعرف بسريعة النزع ولها مواصفات هندسيه عاليه 
4ملم هندسيا بمسالك قطع المعدن


----------



## Karim07 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

merci pour ces formations


----------



## Karim07 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى وان يضع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Karim07 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أود معلومات أو موضوع عن (resolution of Navieir-Stoks equation withe matlab or fortran)


----------



## معتز احمد محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*atemdiing2003***********) الخرطوم(السودان)*

حقيقة لقد أعجبتني الدورة أيما إعجاب لكونها تغطي جانباً مهماً من العلوم الحديثة التي يتشدق بها الغرب ويطلقون العنان بها في الصناعات الحديثة مما جعل من لا يملك هذه العلوم الأوتوماتيكية, بعيدا كل البعد عما يدور في عالمنا اليوم,إذا نشكر لكم سعيكم السديد لوجه الله ووفقكم الله في إنارة الطريق للأمة العربية جمعاء. المشارك:أتيم ديئنق e-mail:atemdiing2003***********


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز
ارجو تسجيل بياناتي في هذه الدورة 
فكيف ابدأ التسجيل لان هذه الدورة مهمة لى بطبيعة عملى ككميائي ويريد تطوير بعض المكائن بالاسلوب الحديث
اخيكم في الله
كيميائي / طارق عبد الرحمن السيد


----------



## ريم الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ابحث عن مشروع ماجستير في الأتمتة الصناعية plc:81: 

أرجو المساعدة ارجو المساعدة باسم موقع ......او اسم كتاب جيد :55:


----------



## سعيد حسين العطار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز اليوم 23-11-2006 أنا لم أعلم بالدورة إلا في هذا اليوم هل انتم بدأتوها من فترة ولو كان فكيف استفيد الأن وكيف أكون فعال وهل ستعطي الذي فهمته شهادة بالدورة أريد أن أستفيد بكل هذه المزايا للعلم أنا مدرب كونتاكتور (تحكم ألي في الماكينات) هل بهذه الدورة سأستفيد منها في مجال عملي لأني أبحث عن دورة على النت مجانا في الـ Plc لأنها مرتبطة بعملي أفيدوني أفادكم الله
اخوك سعيد ***** : sas9698*********** أتمنى من كل الأخوة أن يفيدوني في الكونتاكتور والـ Plc وأي شئ متعلق بهذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## mikik (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جداً أخي على هذا الشرح المفصل والله يوفقك


----------



## سمير احمد على (24 نوفمبر 2006)

:1: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasona8040 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ياريت تقولى كيفية الاشتراك فى الدوررة


----------



## prog-man (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا : أتمنى لو أستفيد من هده الدورة وشكرا


----------



## فاضل الظفيري (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي المهندس المحترم
السلام عليكم
لقد اتحفتمونا بهذه الدورة ونرجو من الله ان يوفقكم لما هو خير هل بالامكان ارسال طريقة ربط الحاسب مع جهاز السيطرة الاصغري او كيف يتم السيطرة على جهاز معين له عشرون حركة بواسطة الحاسب


----------



## سعيد حسين العطار (1 ديسمبر 2006)

وصلنا للصفحة رقم 26 في نفس الموضوع ولم يجد جديد منذ فترة شوقتونا أرجو مستقبلا عدم نشر إعلان دورة جديدة إلا عند توفير المادة العلمية بالكامل 
خلاص نحن تعلقنا بالدورة ومنتظرين Cnc


----------



## esam19260 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

يجب توافر المادة العلمية كاملة ووضع برنامج لعرضها على فترات مدروسة حتى نستوعب الدورة ومتابعة الاراء المختلفة 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## الأدريسى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleeeeeed (2 ديسمبر 2006)

م. وليد خالد 
بارك الله في سعيكم ...واسأل الله ان يكون هذا في ميزان حسناتك يااخي


----------



## rahmo (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يجزيك خير ويزيدك كمان وكمان لو كان فيه كتر منك كانت حيتنا اتغيرت كتير وانا هحاول انزلكم مواضيع تهمكم ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed_civil (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم 
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم 
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم 
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## ahmed_civil (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم 
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم 
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل 
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم 
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم امين


----------



## ahmed_civil (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم اغفر لنا و ارضى عنا يا رحمن يا رحيم


----------



## esam19260 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الاخوة الافاضل
هل تحول هذا المنتدى للدعاء فقط اين الموضوع المتخصص فيه 
الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع ولامانع من الدعاء وذكر الله سبحانه ونحن نعمل
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## qjjiijiqjiij (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور بس لى سوال 

هل تسمح ان ينقل موضوعك الى منتدى اخر مع ذكر انه منقول وانك مؤلفه؟

حتلى يستفيد منه الاعضاء !!!!


----------



## محمودالحوتي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
www.bussma.com


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله فداك نفسى يا رسول الله سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## tabago (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي لالك


----------



## galalsaif (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*رفقا بنا*

الإخوة الأعزاء 
ما هذا الذى يحدث :83: ؟
سخر لنا الله هذه الأداة ( الإنترنت ) لنشر العلم و نقله من الإحتكار إلى مواطن الإبتكار . بداية أنا لا أهون من شأن الزملاء القائمين بالشرح و لا أشكك فى نواياهم و لكن .............. من خلال متابعاتى للمواقع العربية الخاصة للمهندسين على الشبكة نقرأ الأتى :
إعلان ضخم عن دورة كذا و كذا و عن الغاية من الدورة و برنامج الدورة و المستهدف منها و كيف ستكون حالة الدارس بعد إنهائها و يبدأ الأخ الشرح بقوة شديدة من خلال صفحة أو إثنين ثم نقرأ 20 صفحة كلهم عبارة عن جزاك الله خير ............مشكور .................يسلم إلخ
أين التفاعل ؟ ماكو على رأى إخوانا العراقيين !!
ثم يغيب الأخ فترة طويلة و يعود و يطل علينا و هو أقل حماسا ثم تتباعد الفترات ثم يموت الأمر كالعادة فى كل ما هو عربى ..........ياإخوانا العلم يحتاج إلى كم أضخم من المجاهدة سواء من المدرس أو من المتلقى . و يحتاج أيضا إلى الإسترسال و تقليل فجوات المقاطعة لأنها تساعد كل عناصر العملية على التركيز و لا تفلت أبعاد الموضوع من بين أيدينا و تساعد على عدم نسيان الشارح لأهداف دورته و تساعده أيضا على تماسك الموضوع . بقيت كلمة توجد بعض الموضوعات مكررة فى أكثر من باب مثل موضوعنا نجد عنه فى الهندسة الصناعية و الهندسة الكهربية . الله من وراء القصد و جزى الله كل من إهتم بأمر العرب و المسلمين خيرا و جزى الله الأخ المنظم للدورة و حامل هم أمر مادتها عنا خيرا 
مرة أخرى أرجو من الأخ الشارح ألا يحزن فالكلام لا يخص المادة و لكن يرتكز على الرغبة فى الإستفادة من المادة بشكل يثمن المجهود المبذول منه:16:​


----------



## محمد صالح الربيعي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي على اتاحة الفرصة للمشاركة في هذه الدورة
واتمنى تعود بالنفع والفائدة للجميع
وشكرا...


----------



## ghareebi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على ما قدمت من جهد في هذا الموضوع البالغ الأهمية


----------



## RAZAQ (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي محاضر الدوره الكريم 
نرجو استكمال الدوره لكون المواضيع السابقه مواضيع استعراض لمفهوم c.n.c المهم البرمجه ومافيها من مفاهيم هندسيه
شكرا نحن في الانتضار


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقكم الله وزاد من أمثالكم

جمال


----------



## تيتو النقيب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز شكرا على هزا المجهود الرائع ولكن يا ريت تقولينا مامعنى توقيع الدورة و شعرها 
حيث اننى دخلت على الرابط للدورة ووجدتها على شكل مشاركات منفصلة ولم اجد كتب بضيغة pdf


----------



## bito (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ghfghfg fhfghfgh fghfgh


----------



## EBRAHEM DIAB (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*عرض مغرى من شركة اسير*

اكبر عرض من شركة اسير acer ممكن بسهوله تكسب لابتوب مجانا بجد موش حظار وفيه ناس كتير كسبت جرب وموش ختخسر حاجة اللنك اهوhttp://notebook.GustoNetwork.com/index.php?mid=835244


----------



## rahmo (27 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمنى الاستمرار والمتابعة وجزاكم الله خيراً عن الامة الاسلامية والله الموفق


----------



## الرصافي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*نرجو من الاخوة استكمال اجزاء الدورة بشكل سلس ومتواصل وبدون انقطاع لفترات زمنية متباعدة لما فيه من تاثير سلبي على المتلقين . ودمتم سالمين*


----------



## الظباب (3 يناير 2007)

الف شكر لك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد كامل جاسم (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
نتمنى الحصول على معلومات بشأن جهاز الplc ومدى الارتباط مع ماتقصده ب cnc ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ِعزيزى (6 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير اخى وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المساهمات العظيمة


----------



## beshoyfarouk (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (7 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله كل خير واريد المساعده انى ابحث على شغل لانى عندى الكفاءه لتشغيل ما كينات سى ان سى ماكينات رواتر فقط]


----------



## AL-IRAQI (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الممتع ونود المزيد اخوك العراقي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 يناير 2007)

يا اخي فتح الله عليك 
وزادك في العلم وعلمك ما تنفع به نفسك والأخرين 
وان شاء الله تكون الدورة نافعة


----------



## محمدأبوأنس (9 يناير 2007)

*الله يجزيك الخير*

:13: من مقدمة الدورة بلاقيها انو حتكون من أنجح الدورات 
و نشالله لح أكون من المتابعين الجيدين 
و بدي لرب العالمين إنو يجعلها في صحيفتك


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك .


----------



## AL-IRAQI (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذين الكتابين عن الcnc ونود المزيد وفقكم الله


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AL-IRAQI (14 يناير 2007)

(thank you my firend to(cnc


----------



## elmustafa (16 يناير 2007)

جذاك الله الف خير يا اخي علي هذة الدورة


----------



## صلاح الدين فضل (18 يناير 2007)

أخي أشكرك على تقديم هذه المعلومات القيمة وحقيقة سوف يستفيد جميع المهندسين من هذه الدورة مع العلم انا مهندس كيميائي لكن حبيت أشارك في هذه الدورة.


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله دورة رائعة


----------



## osama w (22 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واستسمحك ان تشرح معلومات عن انواع الوصلات لمكن الcnc
انا مهندس مبيعات وصيانه لمكن تقطيع بالليزر cnc
اخوك اسامه الوكيل


----------



## osama w (22 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا,ونطمع فى معلومات عن انواع الوصلات فى مكن الcnc
اخوك اسامه الوكيل
مهندس مبيعات وصيانه لمكن تقطيع بالليزر(cnc)


----------



## طه احمد منير (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله بالخير 
واتمنى ان تعم الفئدة على الجميع 
thank yuo


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (28 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خير وبركة ان شا الله


----------



## محمدحسكل (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الى كل الاخوه الافاضل جزاكم الله خيراً 
و اسال المولى عز وجل ان ينفعني و ينفعكم بهذا العلم و ان يجعله يسيراً عليكم 
اخوكم فى الله 
محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## شملول (10 فبراير 2007)

والله يا جماعه الواحد تعب من كتر الشكر والمجاملات برجاء الدخول في الموضوع افضل


----------



## ابو ادم (21 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا اخى الكريم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مع انى قد اغضب اخى العزيز شملول الا انى اشكرك اخىالكريم محمد وكل الاخوه فى الملتقى هدانا الله واياكم الصراط المستقيم ونفع الله بكم ----------


----------



## esam19260 (23 فبراير 2007)

يارب نستطيع ان نفيد امتنا


----------



## الامبراطور الاحمر (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا دورة مفيد للدراسين المبتدئين


----------



## a7med4u (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
أخى الكريم لقد ذكرت انك تعمل فى مجال الكام
أرجو منك بعض المعلومات عن برنامج unigraphics مدى انتشاره و مدى كفائته و هل هو برنامج منتشر بالنسبه لسوق برامج الكام
حيث انه معروض على و ظيفه ان اعمل مصمم على هذا البرنامج أرجو منك الرد و مساعدتى فى فهم سوق و مستقبل هذا البرنامج
بانتظار ردك ضرورى
بارك الله بك و نفع بك الأمه


----------



## mohamed1985 (15 مارس 2007)

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل واسائل الله ان يجمعك بهذا العمل مع خير خلق الله فى الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## السيد_عبدالسلام (16 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة*

الأخ الكريم م/ اسماعيل
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة وأكثر الله من أمثالك وأمثال هذا الملتقى لترتقي الأمة بأبنائها وأفكارهم وهمتهم العالية .. وإن كنا نتقدم في التعلم ندعو الله أن نتقدم في التطبيق لنعود كما كنا هادين للأمم لسنا تابعين بإذن الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (16 مارس 2007)

a7med4u قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
> أخى الكريم لقد ذكرت انك تعمل فى مجال الكام
> أرجو منك بعض المعلومات عن برنامج unigraphics مدى انتشاره و مدى كفائته و هل هو برنامج منتشر بالنسبه لسوق برامج الكام
> حيث انه معروض على و ظيفه ان اعمل مصمم على هذا البرنامج أرجو منك الرد و مساعدتى فى فهم سوق و مستقبل هذا البرنامج
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله ان برنامجunigraphics من البرامج المشهوره و القويه فى الcad cam و هو يتميز عن برنامج ال pro/engineer ببعض المميزات ولكن الoption متشابه و لكن لا اعمل مدى انتشاره فى السوق ولكن اعتقد انه متوفر فى الشركات الكبيره .
اى استفسار انا موجود إن شاء الله


----------



## حسام على ابو يوسف (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخونا الفاضل جزاك الله كل الخير على البدء فى تنظيم هذه الدورة والتى ارجو من الله تعالى ان يكون فيها النفع والافادة للجميع والله الموفق 
ولكنى لى ملحوظة 
1 - أرجو ان تكتب كلمة ( لغة البرمجة بنظام ) بجوار كلمة ( fanuc ) وجزاك الله كل الخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 مارس 2007)

حسام على ابو يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخونا الفاضل جزاك الله كل الخير على البدء فى تنظيم هذه الدورة والتى ارجو من الله تعالى ان يكون فيها النفع والافادة للجميع والله الموفق
> ولكنى لى ملحوظة
> 1 - أرجو ان تكتب كلمة ( لغة البرمجة بنظام ) بجوار كلمة ( fanuc ) وجزاك الله كل الخير
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله حسام على ابو يوسف
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملاحظه و تم التعديل اعتذر عن هذا الخطأ


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (27 أبريل 2007)

*:::: سلام::::*



ما شاء الله ​ 
أخي وفقك الله 
بس عندي اشكال بصيط ممكن تحله لي أخي الفاضل :

المكينه حقي من نوع فرازه عشرين عده ( tools) لكن تضهر لي ارقام خطا في قائمة 

الاخطاء بارقام معينه وكل رقم يدل على خطاء معين والمشكله أخي انه ليس عندي 

وسائل معالجة هذه الاخطاء إلا للبعض منها . 

فارجو منك اخي أن تدلني على طرق علاج هذه الاخطاء التي تضهر على هيئة ارقام 

المكينه التي بالتوقيع هي لي. 

لك مني كل الاحترام ​ 
ومشكور مره شانيه على برامجك الاكثر من رائعه​


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (27 أبريل 2007)




----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2007)

اخي الفاضل اريد تفسير منك هل انت تتحدث عم الماكينة نفسها عطل فيها ام تتحدث عن الsoftwear المستخدم فيها ام ما و يا ريت معلش توضح المشكلة اكثر و ان كانت المشكلة فى الماكينة فارجوا عرض دليل مبسط للماكينة او كتالوج

جزاك الله خيراً 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (29 أبريل 2007)

*:::: الفاضل محمد إسماعيل ::::*

*الفاضل محمد اسماعيل /*

*المشكله حقي انه :*

*** عند العمل عليها وتشغيلها ووجد هناك خطاء سواء اكان قي البرمجه للقطعه ؛ أو نقص في الزيت ؛ أو خطاء في *

*تغيير العدة ؛ أو خروج أحد المحاور عن الطور 000 إلخ *

*عندها يضهر في الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمكينه رقم معين وبعد الرقم يذكر لك نوع الخطاء *

*( والرقم هنا معناه ان لكل خطاء رقم )*

*وانا ليس لدي كتلوج حل هذه الاخطاء بمعنى أنها أتت من تايون بدون الكتلوج بارقام الاخطاء التي تحدث للمكنة وطرق *

*علاج كل خطا *


*فسؤالي عن ما إذا كان بالامكان ان ترشدوني وتسعفوني أخي الكريم بها لإنه الان واقفة بسبب رساله تضهر كما *

*يلي*

*1000 overlode all alarm*

*يعني فيه خطاء و رقم الخطاء 1000 ويقول ان هناك ضغط أوحمل زائد على جميع الإنذارات 0*

*والمشكله لست ادري كيف احل هذه المشكله *

*دلني جزاك الله خير *

*،،،، يوجد لدي كتلوج عن نبذه عنها فقط وليس عن الاخطاء المحتمل حدوثها *

*إذا اردت أن ارسلها فليس عندي مانع *



*((( المكنه هي التي في الصوره )))*​


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (30 أبريل 2007)

يا ريت تبعته يا اخي و يا ريت تكتب اسم الماكينة و رقمها و الموديل فان الصورة لا توضح و للعلم ان لكل ماكينة نظام حتى فى علاج الاخطاء و المشاكل 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## hassann (1 مايو 2007)

الف شكر للاخ محمد بن اسماعيل وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذه الدورة وان شاء الله تعالى نستفيد منها والله يقدرنا على الفهم وكل التقدير لكل المشاركين اخوكم حسان


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (1 مايو 2007)

*::::: الى المهندس محمد اسماعيل ::::*




*1000 overlode all alarm*



*هذاالخطاء يضهر بهذا الرقم *


*Dear sir,*


*Regard your e-mail below.*


*There is one of overload protector is switched off. *

*Please open the electrical cabinet, check all overload protectors, and if *

*anyone is switched off, please switch on it again.*

*Best Regards,*


*والرسالة هذه ارسلت من قبل دكتور لكن لم يوضح المراد بها *


*1/ المكنه تيوناني الصنع *


*2/ فارزه عمودي *


*3/ اربعه محاور x y z a *


*4 / موديل 4/4/2006 م*


*5 / الكنتور الخاص بها متسوبيشي الصنع*


*6/ تعمل بنضام الجي كود *


*7 / البرنامج المرفق بها ( المستر كام )*


*8 / maximart هذا اسم الشركه المصنعه*​


----------



## الدويري (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي نشوان هذه المشكلة تحل كمايلي
في كل ألة Cnc يوجد خلفها أجهزة التحكم والحساسات فعليك إطفاء الآلة أولا ثم فتح الباب الخلفي لها حيث ستجد في الداخل من الاسفل حساسات على شكل نتوء صغير عليك بالضغط على هذه الحساسات لتعود إلى عملها من جديد


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى وان يضع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jehad1961 (7 مايو 2007)

بارك الله بك 
وجزاك عنا خيرا 
اللهم يا منزل الكتاب ومجري السحاب وهازم الاحزاب اهزم اليهود والامريكان ومن والاهم وانصرنا عليهم


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد 
وإنشاء الله سأعمل هذا غدا وأخبرك بالنتيجه


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (7 مايو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل الدويري 
اعذرني ضننته محمد 
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (7 مايو 2007)

*::: الفاضل الدويري:::*



*الفاضل الدويري *

*هل لديك معلومات عن أرقام الاخطاء التي تحدث في الكنتور وكيفية علاج كل خطأ*​


----------



## nitron (8 مايو 2007)

اريد ان اشكركم جدا على هذه الدوره المفيده ولكن ارجو اضافة شرح لمكينات الخاصه بتفريز الالومنيوم مشكورا


----------



## zaaaaer (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير لأنه با الفعل موضوع مهم


----------



## AHMED3MMM (12 مايو 2007)

دورة رائعه وفقق الله جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى وان يضع هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ادور (26 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير والف شكر


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يونيو 2007)

nitron قال:


> اريد ان اشكركم جدا على هذه الدوره المفيده ولكن ارجو اضافة شرح لمكينات الخاصه بتفريز الالومنيوم مشكورا



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي فى الله اي ماكينة يمكن ان تقوم بتفريز الالومنيوم 
الفكرة واحد على كل الماكينات و للعلم نحن نشرح نظام الفانوك و هو من اقوى النظم فى التعليم و اكواده عامة يمكن ان تراها فى معظم النظم المستخدمة 
أخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## never.before (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rose87 (12 يونيو 2007)

مرحبا ويعطيك العافية أنا حابة أشترك بالدورة مع إني جاي متأخرة بس بصير أشارك حاليا لأني كتييييييير حابة أتعلمها


----------



## imar (17 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ramdan (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يطيب لي أن أشكركم جميعا عن هذا المنتدى (الملتقى) الرائع الذي لا شك فيه يخدم أمتنا العربية و الاسلامية.
وفقكم الله لما يحب و يرضاه و السلام عليكم.


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2007)

أخي الحبيب محمد بن إسماعيل ، و الله نحن نعجز عن الشكر لكل ما تبذله لنشر علمك الذي أسأل الله أن يكون السبب في دخولك الجنة فأسأل الله لك الفردوس الأعلى .
و رغم أنني خجلان من سؤالي إلا أنني أطمع في الإستزادة من علمك ، و أنا أستفسر عن الجزء الثالث من الدورة هل بدأ ؟ 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2007)

آسف أخي محمد بن إسماعيل لقد قرأت الإعلان بخصوص تأجيل الدورة للتو و لم أنتبه عليه قبل ذلك فأعتذر عن الإزعاج ، و أنا أنتظر باقي الدورة بفارغ الصبر .


----------



## samy246 (25 يونيو 2007)

*شكراً*

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## turnur1 (4 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على هذاالجهد وجزاك الله عنه كل خير


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على العمل


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## jacobi (9 يوليو 2007)

وجزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 يوليو 2007)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> آسف أخي محمد بن إسماعيل لقد قرأت الإعلان بخصوص تأجيل الدورة للتو و لم أنتبه عليه قبل ذلك فأعتذر عن الإزعاج ، و أنا أنتظر باقي الدورة بفارغ الصبر .





وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي الحبيب محمد بن إسماعيل ، و الله نحن نعجز عن الشكر لكل ما تبذله لنشر علمك الذي أسأل الله أن يكون السبب في دخولك الجنة فأسأل الله لك الفردوس الأعلى .
> و رغم أنني خجلان من سؤالي إلا أنني أطمع في الإستزادة من علمك ، و أنا أستفسر عن الجزء الثالث من الدورة هل بدأ ؟
> و جزاكم الله كل خير




أخي الفاضل وليد الحديدي
جزاك الله خيراً لا يوجد بيننا أعتذارة يا أخي و إن شاء الله فى خلال الأسبوع القادم سوف نستكمل الجزء الثاني لأنة لم يكتمل 
دمتم فى رعاية الله و أمنة


----------



## عاطف ماضى (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يأخى عنا وعن كل واحد استفاد من هذة الدورة ويجعل الله لك فى هذا العمل الخير الكثير.


----------



## محمود سمك (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا السراحة الموقع ده ممتاز بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## الباشمهندس ود فيصل (29 أغسطس 2007)

والله يا مشرفنا لك جزيل الشكر لقد انرت عقولنا 
وانشاء الله تكون الدروس متواصله ولا تنقطع
تحياتى العطره لكل المشرفين و الاداريين


----------



## التواتي (30 أغسطس 2007)

أخي العزيز محمد بن إسماعيل ... ونعم الإسم إسمك
ألا يمكن أن أتحصل أنا العبد لله على BDF Files لأجزاء دورة التحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب لأنني أرغب في معرفتها وتعلمها ولك من الله الأجر والثواب إن شاء جل في علاه .. وشكرا على كل حال
والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## عاطف ماضى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز محمد بن إسماعيل ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير ويشرح صدرك لطلبات إخوانك المسلمين ولك الأجر والثواب عند الله ونرجوا منك تكملة الدورة إن شاء الله.


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً 
و أسكنكم الله فسيح جناته


----------



## حسنى رمضان (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاني واياك


----------



## فاتنة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع جداَ


----------



## ghost_link (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
جزاك الله كل خير ...
انا مهندس انتاج عراقي اعيش في السويد ... تخرجت من الجامعه التكنلوجية سنة 1997 و منذ ذلك الوقت لم امارس العمل ضمن مجال تخصصي و ها قد مرت 10 سنوات نسيت الجانب النظري في الموضوع ايضا و لكن قبل ايام وجدت هنا في السويد مؤسسة تريد اعطاء دورة تدريبية نظرية و عملية حول الموضوع و لكنهم يشترطون ان يكون لدى المتقدم قدرا معقولا من المعرفة بمجال مكائن الـ CNC من الناحية النظرية على الأقل و كم شعرت بالسعادة عندما وجدت هذه الدورة و خصوصا بقي امامي اسبوع واحد لكي اذاكر قليلا قبل ان يحين موعد الفحص الذي يتم بموجبه قبولي في الدورة من عدمها بعد ان يقوموا بتقييم مستوى معرفتي. ارجو منك ان تتفضل علي بإرسال كتيب الدورة بصيغة PDF و اي شيء آخر ممكن ان يفيدني فقبولي في هذه الدورة ممكن ان يغير مجرى حياتي المهنية 180 درجة و سوف لن انسى فضلكم علينا ... انا اعرف انك اشترطت ارسال هذا الكتيب للأعضاء الفعالين و اعتقد انني لن اقدر ان اكون فعالا معكم لإنعدام اي خبرة عملية او نظرية لدي فضلا عن ضيق الوقت المتاح امامي لحيم مجيء وقت الفحص و انا اوعدكم في حال انخراطي في الدورة سأقوم برفد المنتدى بالخبرات العملية التي سأكتسبها و اطلاعكم على آخر ماوصل اليه العلم في هذا المجال خصوصا ان مملكة السويد من الدول المتطورة جدا في هذا المجال و بذلك ستعم الفائدة على الجميع.
املي بكم ان لا تردو طلبي و لك مني جزيل الشكر مقدما على جهودك التي تبذلها في منتدانا العزيز هذا.


----------



## ghost_link (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ghost_link قال:


> اخي العزيز
> جزاك الله كل خير ...
> انا مهندس انتاج عراقي اعيش في السويد ... تخرجت من الجامعه التكنلوجية سنة 1997 و منذ ذلك الوقت لم امارس العمل ضمن مجال تخصصي و ها قد مرت 10 سنوات نسيت الجانب النظري في الموضوع ايضا و لكن قبل ايام وجدت هنا في السويد مؤسسة تريد اعطاء دورة تدريبية نظرية و عملية حول الموضوع و لكنهم يشترطون ان يكون لدى المتقدم قدرا معقولا من المعرفة بمجال مكائن الـ CNC من الناحية النظرية على الأقل و كم شعرت بالسعادة عندما وجدت هذه الدورة و خصوصا بقي امامي اسبوع واحد لكي اذاكر قليلا قبل ان يحين موعد الفحص الذي يتم بموجبه قبولي في الدورة من عدمها بعد ان يقوموا بتقييم مستوى معرفتي. ارجو منك ان تتفضل علي بإرسال كتيب الدورة بصيغة PDF و اي شيء آخر ممكن ان يفيدني فقبولي في هذه الدورة ممكن ان يغير مجرى حياتي المهنية 180 درجة و سوف لن انسى فضلكم علينا ... انا اعرف انك اشترطت ارسال هذا الكتيب للأعضاء الفعالين و اعتقد انني لن اقدر ان اكون فعالا معكم لإنعدام اي خبرة عملية او نظرية لدي فضلا عن ضيق الوقت المتاح امامي لحيم مجيء وقت الفحص و انا اوعدكم في حال انخراطي في الدورة سأقوم برفد المنتدى بالخبرات العملية التي سأكتسبها و اطلاعكم على آخر ماوصل اليه العلم في هذا المجال خصوصا ان مملكة السويد من الدول المتطورة جدا في هذا المجال و بذلك ستعم الفائدة على الجميع.
> املي بكم ان لا تردو طلبي و لك مني جزيل الشكر مقدما على جهودك التي تبذلها في منتدانا العزيز هذا.


اخي العزيز نسيت ان اظيف *****ي في حال قررت ارسال شيء ما لي:
loveforever72***********


----------



## ghost_link (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ghost_link قال:


> اخي العزيز نسيت ان اظيف عنواني ي في حال قررت ارسال شيء ما لي:
> loveforever72***********


loveforever72_at_gmail_dot_com


----------



## ghost_link (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ghost_link قال:


> اخي العزيز
> جزاك الله كل خير ...
> انا مهندس انتاج عراقي اعيش في السويد ... تخرجت من الجامعه التكنلوجية سنة 1997 و منذ ذلك الوقت لم امارس العمل ضمن مجال تخصصي و ها قد مرت 10 سنوات نسيت الجانب النظري في الموضوع ايضا و لكن قبل ايام وجدت هنا في السويد مؤسسة تريد اعطاء دورة تدريبية نظرية و عملية حول الموضوع و لكنهم يشترطون ان يكون لدى المتقدم قدرا معقولا من المعرفة بمجال مكائن الـ CNC من الناحية النظرية على الأقل و كم شعرت بالسعادة عندما وجدت هذه الدورة و خصوصا بقي امامي اسبوع واحد لكي اذاكر قليلا قبل ان يحين موعد الفحص الذي يتم بموجبه قبولي في الدورة من عدمها بعد ان يقوموا بتقييم مستوى معرفتي. ارجو منك ان تتفضل علي بإرسال كتيب الدورة بصيغة PDF و اي شيء آخر ممكن ان يفيدني فقبولي في هذه الدورة ممكن ان يغير مجرى حياتي المهنية 180 درجة و سوف لن انسى فضلكم علينا ... انا اعرف انك اشترطت ارسال هذا الكتيب للأعضاء الفعالين و اعتقد انني لن اقدر ان اكون فعالا معكم لإنعدام اي خبرة عملية او نظرية لدي فضلا عن ضيق الوقت المتاح امامي لحيم مجيء وقت الفحص و انا اوعدكم في حال انخراطي في الدورة سأقوم برفد المنتدى بالخبرات العملية التي سأكتسبها و اطلاعكم على آخر ماوصل اليه العلم في هذا المجال خصوصا ان مملكة السويد من الدول المتطورة جدا في هذا المجال و بذلك ستعم الفائدة على الجميع.
> املي بكم ان لا تردو طلبي و لك مني جزيل الشكر مقدما على جهودك التي تبذلها في منتدانا العزيز هذا.


هذا عنواني
loveforever_at_gmail_dot_com


----------



## ghost_link (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ghost_link قال:


> اخي العزيز
> جزاك الله كل خير ...
> انا مهندس انتاج عراقي اعيش في السويد ... تخرجت من الجامعه التكنلوجية سنة 1997 و منذ ذلك الوقت لم امارس العمل ضمن مجال تخصصي و ها قد مرت 10 سنوات نسيت الجانب النظري في الموضوع ايضا و لكن قبل ايام وجدت هنا في السويد مؤسسة تريد اعطاء دورة تدريبية نظرية و عملية حول الموضوع و لكنهم يشترطون ان يكون لدى المتقدم قدرا معقولا من المعرفة بمجال مكائن الـ CNC من الناحية النظرية على الأقل و كم شعرت بالسعادة عندما وجدت هذه الدورة و خصوصا بقي امامي اسبوع واحد لكي اذاكر قليلا قبل ان يحين موعد الفحص الذي يتم بموجبه قبولي في الدورة من عدمها بعد ان يقوموا بتقييم مستوى معرفتي. ارجو منك ان تتفضل علي بإرسال كتيب الدورة بصيغة PDF و اي شيء آخر ممكن ان يفيدني فقبولي في هذه الدورة ممكن ان يغير مجرى حياتي المهنية 180 درجة و سوف لن انسى فضلكم علينا ... انا اعرف انك اشترطت ارسال هذا الكتيب للأعضاء الفعالين و اعتقد انني لن اقدر ان اكون فعالا معكم لإنعدام اي خبرة عملية او نظرية لدي فضلا عن ضيق الوقت المتاح امامي لحيم مجيء وقت الفحص و انا اوعدكم في حال انخراطي في الدورة سأقوم برفد المنتدى بالخبرات العملية التي سأكتسبها و اطلاعكم على آخر ماوصل اليه العلم في هذا المجال خصوصا ان مملكة السويد من الدول المتطورة جدا في هذا المجال و بذلك ستعم الفائدة على الجميع.
> املي بكم ان لا تردو طلبي و لك مني جزيل الشكر مقدما على جهودك التي تبذلها في منتدانا العزيز هذا.


 
اخي العزيز اعتذر عن اخطاء طباعة عنواني المتكرر بسبب حجبه ... ارجو منك مراسلتي في حالة رغبتك ارسال شيء ممكن ان يفيدني
loveforever72_at_gmail_dot_com 
هذه الصيغة الصحيح النهائية


----------



## عاطف ماضى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى العزيز محمد أسماعيل جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل الله هذا الشهر الكريم رحمه ومغفرة وعتق من النار لك وجميع المسلمين إن شاء الله أخى الحبيب آريد أن أشترك فى هذة الدورة أو كيفية الأشتراك
وهل أنا مشترك فيها أم لا أرجوا الرد وشكرا.


----------



## نجاح احمد عبدالقوى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا بارك الله فيك وكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## مالك606 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل كل خير 
أخي أنا أريد أن أـعلم برمجة هذة الآلات واصبح محترفاً فيها هلا أرشدتني على الطريق الصحيح
أخوكم المهندس مالك


----------



## خالد العباني (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

تابع مراحل الدوره


----------



## ادور (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر ولكم التقدم


----------



## كونترول (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يأخي مهما شكرناك لن نعطيك حقك 
أرجو من الله أن يجعلك من الفائزين في الدنيا و الأخرة:12:


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (7 نوفمبر 2007)

كونترول قال:


> يأخي مهما شكرناك لن نعطيك حقك
> أرجو من الله أن يجعلك من الفائزين في الدنيا و الأخرة:12:



جزاك الله خيراً أخي كنترول و أنتظر المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## عاطف ماضى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد إسماعيل جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونرجوا من الله سبحانة وتعالى أن يعينك وتكمل لنا الدورة.


----------



## خالد العباني (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد رأفت (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكرا وان شاء الله هاتعلم معاكم 
أحمد رافت


----------



## hero2010 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## gmotor (5 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف لي ان احصل على كتاب الدورة...
وشكرا جزيلا ....


----------



## عاطف ماضى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى الحبيب محمدإسماعيل أرجوا من الله أن يرزقك بحج مقبول بأذن الله ويجزيك الله خير الجزاء نظير
ماتقدمة للمسلمين.


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خير:::


----------



## ساحر الليل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن أشترك معاكم..مع أني بعرف سلفا انو الإجابة لأ لأنو متل ما قريت أنو باب الاشتراك أغلق..بس متل ما بيقول الشاعر شرف الوثبة أن ترضي العلا...بتمنى تقبلوني معكن وشكرا للأخ محمد..


----------



## ولهان المحبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجعل ما قدمته في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رضى جمعة (26 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 العلم نور والجهل ظلام لكم جزيلالشكر على مثل هذة الدورات و ارجوا لكم التوفيق والنجاح
 و شكرا ً لكم


----------



## cnc (15 يناير 2008)

شرح جميل ووافي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى مهاجر 
تشكر على مرورك و لا تنسانى فى الدعاء كما وعدتنى


----------



## خالددددددد (4 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===* 
 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نصر الله الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ارجوا الفائده للجميع/تحياتي
www.buildyouridea.com/cnc.html


----------



## omdaa52 (15 فبراير 2008)

عمل أكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## فاتح روما (17 فبراير 2008)

مشششكككووووورررررر حبببييييييبى


----------



## ضاري البدري (22 فبراير 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم*

الحمد لله الذي علم بالقلم والصلاة والسلام على امام الخير والكرم نبينا محمد واله الاطهار وصحابته المنتجبين الاخيار ومن تبعهم الى يوم القرار وبعد:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود القيم وهذه المعلومات الرائعة لبرمجة cnc فانوك .نرجوا منكم المزيد من برامجها خدمة لامتنا العربية والاسلامية .


----------



## esam19260 (23 فبراير 2008)

اشكركم على مجهودكم العظيم واتمنى ان اكون احد المشتركين فى الدورة فى المرة القادمة ان شاء الله
لماذا لاتحمل هذه الدورة فى شكل سى دى تعليمى تتطرح للجميع

اخوكم
عصام


----------



## عشيبة (26 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## aladdin_2005 (5 مارس 2008)

*طلب اشتراك في الدورة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الله ان اجد لي مكان شاغر في الدورة
نرجو من الله لنا ولكم التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (21 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابن احمد ياسين (21 مارس 2008)

merci pour se cours


----------



## هيموووووو (21 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير (ماشاء الله على المجهود)


----------



## 78red78 (24 مارس 2008)

merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci


----------



## المغترب4 (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير يارب


----------



## المغترب4 (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لايسعني الا القول بارك الله فيك 
لقد قرات الجزء الاول وهو مفيد جدا الله يبارك بيك 
انا طالب ماجستير وشغلي على ماكنة تفريز مبرمجه وتحديدا تصنيع شكل لولبي اتمنى ان تستمر بالعطاء 
اريد اتوصل الى كم طريقه ممكن ان نعمل بيها المسار الحلزوني 
كذلك كيف كتابة البرنامج علما انا لا املك كل الكودات ولا املك الخبرة الكافيه كيف يمكن استخدام برنامج pro engineering عوضا عن كتابة البرنامج علما باني اعرف استخدام البرنامج المذكور عذرا لقد اطلت عليك 
انا منتظر المزيد وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم.
جزاك الله خيرا عن المجهود العظيم 
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جدا لكم على كل المجهودات التى بزلتموها


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## طاهر التركي (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم للمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (6 أبريل 2008)

*التحكم الرقمى باستخدام الحاسب*

لو سمحتم انا محتاج مساعدة منكم انا مهندس ماكينات سى ان سى فى شركة وود اند بلكسى وعندى مشكله كبية جدااااااااااا ويا ريت الى يحب يساعدنى يراسلنى على ال***** drsh_alhoseny***********وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو عبد المهيمن (4 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك فى كل من شارك فى هذة الدورة


----------



## باسم سلطان (5 مايو 2008)

يا جماعة انا عايز كتاب في مخارط cnc


----------



## الدغيدي (13 مايو 2008)

الله يكرمك


----------



## wadeea mohammed (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## e-rsha (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## e-rsha (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## e-rsha (17 مايو 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooooooo


----------



## AUTOCAD (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بيت المقدس (28 مايو 2008)

*الله يبارك فيكم*

في الحقيقة كان مشرع التخرج تطوير ماكينة Cnc وأعمل حاليا في نفس المجال وأتمنى تقدمنا جميعا فيه الدورة جيدة في وياريت لو حد يعرف أماكن معتمدة في القاهرة للحصول عليها


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (22 يوليو 2008)

وإلى مزيد من العطاء والمعلومات القيمة ....وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف مجاهد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح عدد مرات الدخول للمنتدى حتى امكن من تحميل اى كتب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هى عدد المشاركات وليست عدد مرات الدخول


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير  
(اللهم ارفع راية المسلمين بأكثار أمثالك)


----------



## علاء صلاح (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء اخوك م. علاء صلاح


----------



## عمر فرحان (3 فبراير 2009)

*عمر*

السلام عليكم .اسأل عن رلبط للتحميل الكتب التعليميه عن ال cnc,,,,, ,وجزاكم الله خير:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## محمود1307 (11 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك ججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججدا 
ونرجو المزيذ


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الفاضل لا أملك أكثر و ليس هناك أكثر من أسأل الله لك السداد و التوفيق و أن يجعل كل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة حرفا حرفا و يصلح الله دنياك و آخرتك و أن يجعلك من عباده الصالحين المقبولين بفضله و رحمته

و صلى الله على النبي و على آله و صحبه و التابعين إلى يوم الدين 
هذه أمته كما يجب أن تكون و الحمد لله رب العالمين 
و يسعدني جدا أن يطلب مني عمل شيء للمساهمة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود بروسلى (24 أبريل 2009)

دورة رائعة مشكور لمجهودك


----------



## امجدحمدان (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين وان شاء الله للامام ويا ريت اقدر الحق معاكوا بالدورة


----------



## ameur_ing (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد مساعدة فيما يخص الة النحت على الخشب ذات التحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب خصوصا تحويل الملف الى صيغة .cn


----------



## bassam khlaif (26 أبريل 2009)

أريد مساعدة في العمل بلغة الgcood الخاص بالفارزة المبرمجة cnc


----------



## النعماني (27 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

انت بحق مفخرة لكل مهندس عربي / اخوك المهندس حسين الدليمي من العراق 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يزيدك علما ورفعة ......:20:


----------



## تخصص الانتاج (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور يلغلى راح تفيدني بلمستقبل القريب لاني هذا الماده cnc شامله في تخصصي

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## haba haba (8 مايو 2009)

دوره رائعه جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً


----------



## vip9210 (9 مايو 2009)

اخي واستاذي وعزيز الفاضل بجد والله عاجز انا علي التعبير لسيادتكم باي كلمه شكر لان كلمه الشكر لا تكفي وانا ادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كادكام (9 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن ارجو منكم ان توضحوا كيفية الاشتراك في الدورة فانا مهتم جدا بها


----------



## a6666 (12 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssss 
شكرا لخدامتكم وارغب فيان اعلم ما هي الجهة الدولية لاعتماد شهادة ال CNC


----------



## mh_ppu (4 يونيو 2009)

thank you for this informations 
with my best wishes


----------



## ابو خديجه (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر على المجهود


----------



## falah Ali (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارككم الله
الدوره مفيده جدا


----------



## كينج اويت (7 أغسطس 2009)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع الله يعطيك الف عافية و يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (9 أغسطس 2009)

*الله يوفقك ويزيدك علما نافعا ورزقا واسعا وعملامتقبلا*

Thank you 
البدايه من هتا 


ومعضم النار من مستصغر الشرر


----------



## حمزة الشمري (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و اتمنى تسجيلي في الدورة مع خالص حبي لك 
اخوك المهندس حمزة الشمري


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله لكم اخى الفاضل وتبوات من الجنة منزلا


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aboyousf28 (29 أغسطس 2009)

الدوره مهمه لكن فى جانب اهم وهو برنامج ال cad ودائرة كونترول بسيطه لعمل ماكينه cnc


----------



## aboyousf28 (29 أغسطس 2009)

انا عندى الدائره ولكن مش عارف كيف ارسلها


----------



## aboyousf28 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*الدوره مهمه لكن فى جانب اهم وهو برنامج ال cad ودائرة كونترول بسيطه لعمل ماكينه cnc*​


----------



## hemeida (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل.............​


----------



## hemeida (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلمممممممم ايديك وان شاء الله الاستمرار


----------



## monsif78 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*هذه الدورة مهمه جدا وأتمنى أن يستفيد منها أكبر عدد ممكن

وأن شاء الله تجدها في ميزان حسناتك thank you so much *​


----------



## seralkhatem (21 سبتمبر 2009)

[]جزاك الله عنا و عن العلم خير الجزاا وان ياخذ بيدك في الجديد من جهودك باذن الله


السوداني


----------



## fathiidriss (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر والثناء علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## fathiidriss (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر لك انه مجهود جبار لك التحيه


----------



## م/محمدحماد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه الدورة مهمه جدا وخاصة مهندسي الانتاج
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مضرب (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة و لا تنسانا من الملخصات التي تهتم بالتحكم الرقمي كما ابحث عن موقع أو كتاب باللغة العربية عن البور ميل يتكلم عن الخمي محاور و الألربع محاور و برنامج الارت كام 
اختك في الله 0 ( هادية )


----------



## osame (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشد الحاجه‌ لدوره‌*

سلام علیکم ورحمة الله‌ و برکاته‌
یا اخوانی المشریفن الدوره‌، انا مهندس میکانیکن و اشتغلت 15 اعوام فی ورشة صب المجوهرات
وانا فی اشد الحاجه‌ لهذه‌ الدوره‌،مع الاسف الیوم مصادف 11/10/2009 انا شفت اعلان الدور.
فارجو ان تشارکونی فی الدوره‌ او نسخ من الدروس و برامج.اکون شاکرا لکم .
ارجو ان تستجیبو لطلبی


----------



## kareem moh (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جذاك الله كل الخير توكل علي الله


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم جزآك الله خيرا أخي المهندس ووفق الله على عملك:56::56::14::14:


----------



## سهيل وائل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محمد بن اسماعيل جزاك الله كل خير على مشاركتنا معلوماتك القيمة ولكن اخى فىالله انا رايت موضوع الدورة متاخرا فهل يمكن لنا ان نشترك فيها ليزيد لك الاجر


----------



## عاطف سالم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا مهندس محمد إسماعيل على هذة الدورة المفيدة جدا


----------



## م محمود انور (5 يناير 2010)

mashkorr gdn ya bashmohandes rabna yf2k


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_khaledsallam (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي هذه الدورة الرائعة وتأمل في استكمالها قريبا


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (11 فبراير 2010)

هلالالاالالالالالالالا


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (11 فبراير 2010)

* السلام عليكم

شيء رائع أخي 

جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## qazxswedccc (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يامهندس ربنا بجازيك عنا خير الجزاء ويجعلها فى ميزان حساناتك 

لك منى كل التقدير والأحترام على مجهودك العظيم ووقتك

داعيا االله عز وجل ان ينير امامك الدرب


----------



## ahmad_36 (17 أبريل 2010)




----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أبريل 2010)

وفقكم الله للخير وبارك عملك


----------



## المغترب63 (1 يونيو 2010)

احسنتم وفقكم الله


----------



## ahmed foad (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله كل خير ممكن اشترك فى الدورة


----------



## ههشام (31 يوليو 2010)

ان الملائكة لتصلى على معلم الناس الخير بارك الله فيك وصلت عليك الملائكة


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (6 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم لقد أكرمتنا بكرمك ونعمة الكرم وزادك ألله بعلمه ونوره عليك ولك 
ألف تحية مني وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووالسلام عليك


----------



## سامي خال (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم افدتناوبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابواليا (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## minhaly (18 أغسطس 2010)

shokran jazilan


----------



## emadkalala (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أستاذ محمد وننتظر المزيد .


----------



## emadkalala (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أستاذ محمد وننتظر المزيد .

وأريد أن أدلكمعلى موقع باللغة العربية مفيد يحتوي على معلومات حديثة جدا في مجال ال CNC
الرابط : الاسلام والعلم http://eslamwa3lem.com/


----------



## eng/eid ali (30 أغسطس 2010)

أتمنى لو الادارة أرسلت لى الدورة الاولى والثانية من دورة التحكم الرقمى ( cnc)


----------



## elking.mma (31 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً*

انا شاكر جدا لقبولى صديقا للملتقى و اسعد ان اتلقى رسائلكم و جديد ما تقدمونه​


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه الدورة العظيم


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك 
وياريت لو تعمل الدورة على ملف word
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال222 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزكم الله خير


----------



## رمزي8 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم اريد منكم ان تبلغوني عن دوره تعليم الخراطه بـcnc 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ibgad (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا الجهد الرائع ونرجو المزيد والله يوفقكم:75:


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Osman ALbash ِ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتي الاعزاء 
ونشكركم على اجتهادكم المقدر لرفع العلم , وبحثكم في تطوير المهندس العربي ونحن معكم انشاء الله


----------



## tamer fathy ali (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
انا مهتم جدا بهذة الدورة


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

الحقوا زوروا معرض معدات الورش في قاعة المؤتمرات

جمال يونس


----------



## omar125o (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أريد المشارك معكم فى الدرس بأزن الله


----------



## ماجدالسباعي (13 يناير 2011)

مشكورجدا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## abdelkader7 (15 يناير 2011)

لك الف شكر على اخلاصك


----------



## محمد سعدمحمد (20 يناير 2011)

بصراحه انا لم اكمل الموضوع ولكنى احب ان اشكر القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع من مواضيع وافكار رائعه وتجميع الاخوه العرب على فكر واحد وهو الرقى بالامه العربيه


----------



## mostafa.azooz (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير مجهود رائع


----------



## rahman66 (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rahman66 (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك الاكثر من رائع هل استطيع تسجيل اسمي في هذه الدورة جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## rahman66 (12 أبريل 2011)

انا لم اشاهد الا ملفين تحت اسم الجزء الاول والجزء الثاني .... هل انتهت الدورة عندهاذين الملفين فقط!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مريم المقبالي (17 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكممشكور ع الطرح يأستاذلو تعطنا امثله اكثر وكيفية حلها وخاصة نحن طلاب نريد توضيح اكثر واذا ممكن ترشدنا الي الكتب التي تحتوي ع هذي الامثله ولك الشكر


----------



## walyem (12 يونيو 2011)

thank you very mach


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ين


----------



## الفاضل نوح (20 يونيو 2011)

_*بجد محتاجين لاشياء مثل هذه الدوره لانا علم الميكانيكا تطور وأصبحت لغات البرمجه محور اساسى فى ام الهندسات*_


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (27 يونيو 2011)

شيء راقي أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة للجميع ..... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## subhi ii (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك في ها المنتدى الرائع.


----------



## متعب البقمي (12 أغسطس 2011)

.


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (13 أغسطس 2011)

انا معاكم ان شاء الله
الدوره دي شكلها مفيده جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عسل النحل99 (15 أغسطس 2011)

منتدى رائع ومتميز بمضامينه و باعضاءه استفدت كثيرا من تجارب الاخرين واراءهم احببت ان افيد كما استفدت لقول الرسول عليه الصلاه و السلام "لايؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه مايحب لنفسه" بمااننى خبيرة فى عالم الربح من الانترنت من تجاربى الشخصيه لاحظت ان نسبة كبيرة من الغرب يستفيدو من الانترنت ماديا اكثر من العرب ونحن نعانى من البطالة و الفقر وابواب الرزق امامنا ادا كنت مبتدئ او غير مصدق للفكرة اساسا انشاء الله ستغير فكرتك او كنت تعرف المجال سوف تجد معلومات كثيرة تفيدك والله شاهد على كلامى 
http://adf.ly/2LyjA


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكر لك على هذه الدوره الرائعة المفيدة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad_36 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزالك الله كل خيرررررررررررر


----------



## elmardi (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نرجوا من الله العلي القدير ان يمت عك بالصحه و العافيه وان يجعلك منارة تشع وتضئ طريق الجمييع


----------



## سليم الاميري (6 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة الشروع بمثل هذه الدورة هي شئ رائع جدا
كنت اتمنى ان اكون احد المشاركين وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## معاذ المجيدي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله والبركه 
مشكور اخي الحبيب الدوره رائعه جدا واتمنى ان يستفيد منها الجميع وانا منهم
جزاك الله الخير الكثير 
تحياتي الك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

م.محمد بن إسماعيل قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
> 
> 
> كيف حالكم يا اخوتي
> ...



الله يوفقك وجزاك الله خير ونفع بك الامة


----------



## ثائر خلف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## besoshow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## سعد على العربى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد على العربى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرخاص الى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## سعد على العربى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل الى كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## whab_KA (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور و لكم جزيل الشكر التقدير


----------



## احمدالحداد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتازه جددا انا اشق لماكينات التحكم الرقمى


----------



## farid2011 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ,لكن هل يوجد دورة التحكم في cnc 5 axis


----------



## amato alra7man (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك ربي الجنة


----------



## h_s0404 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اتمنا ان اجد مقعد فى هذة الدورة كما حصلت على لقب اخر عضو فى الالتحاق بالدو رة وشكراا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed aisi (4 يناير 2012)

الشكر كل الشكر


----------



## A.Omran (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## $eng.nesma$ (16 فبراير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (16 أبريل 2012)

تحياتي لك....


----------



## elqesar (15 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وسدد خطاك على الدوره الرائعه


----------



## أبو عباس المهندس (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اني حاليا" ادرس في الهند للحصول على شهادة ماجستير في هندسة ميكانيك اختصاص cad/cam فهل مكائن cnc هي من ضمن cad/cam


----------



## eng_2010ali (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aseel saleh (10 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
جزاك الله كل خير يامشرفنا
*


----------



## dimabrahim (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن يا اخوان روابط الكتب لو تكرمتم


----------



## Electronics BH (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ،، 

لا أعلم سبب تواجد هذا الموضوع في المواضيع المثبته ! ،، ليس فيه ما يستدعي وجوده في المواضيع المثبته !،، منذ 2006 إلى الآن !! ، 


أخواني إن كان هناك أي documents للدورة ،، الرجاء وضعها هنا !،، لأنني تصفحت الموضوع بالكامل ولم اجد فيه شيئا مفيدا! ،، أعني بغض النظر عن ردود الشكر والتقدير ،، 



اين الدورة ؟ ،،


----------



## مجتبى عثمان (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير
وانشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mouz (17 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلموا على الجهــــــــــــــــود


----------



## عبدالله المهند (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## واثق سيارات (4 نوفمبر 2012)

thaniks


----------



## seridj hakim (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حبيب (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وفي الجهود المبذولة وفقكم الله


----------



## m7mad. (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## aimen1981 (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmxxxx (23 أبريل 2013)

الحمد الله اشتريت الدريفرات و المواتير و الانتلرافريس و البور سبلاى من شركة رام و اريد تجمعهم​
​


----------



## farsmmm (9 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاكم خيرا ويجعلكم انتم ومن احببتم في جنات الفردوس الاعلي من الجنان


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## gesair200 (21 يونيو 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي محمد ,ولكن المستوى الثاني غير موجود, اتمنى ان اجد المزيد,نفع الله بكم الامة


----------



## eng.is (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير 
موضوع شيق واريد التسجيل في الدوره لو تكرمت


----------



## amin abdo (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Thank you*

روعه ياباش مهندس ربنا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mrgreeb (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hany hegab (6 ديسمبر 2013)

جيدة جدا
*http://www.fedv.bu.edu.eg/*


----------



## حسن العبدو (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم .. اتمنى مراعاة رفع صور مرة اخرى . بسبب فقدانها مع مرور الزمن . في دورة مستوى الاول والثاني . *


----------



## mselman (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهود السالكين طريق العلم والتعليم 
​


----------



## collection (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مودى عادل (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما فعلت و رجاء المساعدة فى كيفية الحصول على الدورة


----------



## engziadsalem (9 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhy92 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم علما


----------



## nasirteta16 (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mounir.rouabah (7 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ورفع بك الغبن عن الامة الاسلامية


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

والله ما رايت شرح افضل من هذا


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

موضوع مشوق وسأسعى للتعلم من الدورة... و الله مشكور على الموضوع


----------

